# new tool to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a while retaining all hacks/drivers WITHOUT slices



## BTUx9

install62a.tcl is a utility that patches an existing 6.2 installation up to 6.2a functionality without using slices and retaining nearly ALL hacks

By hacks I'm referring to installed applications... for tivoapp patches like bufferhack, only the ones that superpatch applies will be applied

Instead of slices, it just makes a direct copy of your current root/boot and then copies over the files that got changed in 6.2a

Because many systems don't have the slices, it doesn't update the ACTIVE s/w indicator, so it will still show as 6.2... (though for those who want to, and have the slices, it's certainly possible to update this)

tivoapp will also be patched with the same patches that are applied by superpatch... if you don't want 30 second skip, you'll have to edit the script and remove the first line in patches

As a bonus, I added a tiny script that should make recovery from a fubar .author file possible in many if not most cases, it also starts telnet on port 2323 for the same reason

Before you start:
- dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH
- root should be running ro, not rw
- it's best to have rebooted recently before starting the upgrade
- running e2fsck on your root is a good idea
RUNNING: 
- grab and unzip install62a.zip
- grab the .torrent file and d/l with a bittorrent client
- ftp 62.tivo.diff.tgz and install62a.tcl into /var or another r/w dir
- in telnet, change to the dir and type "tivosh install62a.tcl"

If all goes well, it will tell you to reboot

Well... the azureus-only torrent is causing trouble, so I've tried to recreate.
you can get the .torrent at: http://btu.mine.nu:49999

for those who don't have bittorrent set up, the file can now be grabbed at: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20127279/62a.tivo.diff.tgz.html
thanx to chris22 for uploading it.

Here's another d/l site contributed by drez: http://www.mediafire.com/?7mutjkjyzky

Obviously, Use this s/w At your Own Risk
For those without serial cables, I'd strongly suggest getting one... it's the best tivo diagnostic tool
For those WITH serial cables, read here 

EDIT: I posted a script to change the active s/w here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4946286&&#post4946286
EDIT #2: -v3 was pulled because it was broken (sorry)


----------



## JWThiers

Cool, Wish I had waited now. I'll still DL this to check out the code.


----------



## Gunnyman

I tested this this morning and it works great


----------



## BTUx9

JWThiers said:


> Cool, Wish I had waited now. I'll still DL this to check out the code.


Sorry about that... I had planned to finish and release this earlier but life and misinformation conspired against me


----------



## Joe C

BTU, Gunny, JWT and others: You guys are the best. :up: If were not for your help and patience many including me would be very lost in the linux tivo world.

With that I would like to be the first to ask a question. From the directions I see this: - grab the .torrent file and d/l with a bittorrent client. The torrent file is in the zip file, why do I need a bittorrent client. I've never used a bittorrent before.


----------



## Gunnyman

the torrrent is just a tracker similar to how emule works, well not really, but for simplification, run with it. you need to DL azurus to get the file just like you would need the emule app to get files from it.


----------



## BTUx9

Joe C said:


> From the directions I see this: - grab the .torrent file and d/l with a bittorrent client. The torrent file is in the zip file, why do I need a bittorrent client. I've never used a bittorrent before.


bittorrent is a p2p file sharing system, similar to emule/shareaza

Like the slices listed elsewhere, this contains tivoapp which is copyrighted by tivo... even though this file is basically useless unless you already have 6.2 installed (therefore rights to access it), I didn't want to put it up on an ftp server


----------



## disco

I'm not understanding...how does it "upgrade" to 6.2a, without the slices??


----------



## Gunnyman

he found the changes made to files in 6.2a and applied patches to 6.2


----------



## BTUx9

there are only a few files changed in 6.2a, and no database change, so instead of going through the upgrade, it just copies the changed files over


----------



## disco

Awesome...now, if only my bittorent would start....


----------



## BTUx9

k... I opened another port... I've never hosted a tracker before


----------



## disco

So, if it doesn't show 6.2a in the S/W version, how do I know it's REALLY 6.2a? Wait 'til Sunday?


----------



## BTUx9

you can always pull up the guide... if you see anything that shows sunday at 2am, it didn't work (or something like news that's at the wrong time)


----------



## disco

um...okay...I show LOTS of shows at Sunday @ 2am...and my news is at the wrong time...

so it failed??  everything seemed to work on the install...


----------



## Gunnyman

nathan
at this point let it ride until sunday.
if you got no errors, then it worked. Unless of course BTUX9 has a better answer


----------



## disco

Ok...I'm hoping things will shake out...my news for Sunday right now shows a 9:00 start time, even though it's supposed to be 10:00...


----------



## GAM

Where do grab install62.rar?


----------



## Gunnyman

he means the attached zip file.


----------



## disco

Whoops.... I "fixed" my TiVo's: I had selected for the TiVo's to NOT observe DST, and that I'd just change time zones come Sunday (as suggested a few times on this forum). I've gone back to tell it to observe it, and it's all good. Feeling better now!


----------



## MurrayW

BTUx9 said:


> Because many systems don't have the slices, it doesn't update the ACTIVE s/w indicator, so it will still show as 6.2... (though for those who want to, and have the slices, it's certainly possible to update this)


BTU, I do have the slices. How would I use this tool -- or should I just use the slicer since I already purchased it for my 6.2 to 6.3 upgrade on my HR10-250's?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Gunnyman

you have the slices, don't use the tool


----------



## Gunnyman

disco said:


> Whoops.... I "fixed" my TiVo's: I had selected for the TiVo's to NOT observe DST, and that I'd just change time zones come Sunday (as suggested a few times on this forum). I've gone back to tell it to observe it, and it's all good. Feeling better now!


woohooo


----------



## JWThiers

Sounds like either way works, flip a coin. or you could try this way and post a comparison.


----------



## GAM

Gunnyman said:


> he means the attached zip file.


That is what I thought, just wanted to make sure.
Thanks!


----------



## disco

TiVoWeb will still need a reboot on Sunday, right? It's displaying times incorrectly...does it not base its guide off of GMT?


----------



## Gunnyman

I thought tivoweb just parsed guide data from the tivo.


----------



## disco

That's what I would think...but I remember last fall (and every other DST change), that TiVoWeb needs a reboot to show the times correctly. Since my TiVo is set to reboot at 3 am on Sunday anyway, it should be fine.


----------



## LittleJohnny

The tool seemed to work fine for me. Nice work !


----------



## David Platt

Looks like a great tool!

But one question: why wait to release it until the day AFTER I bit the bullet and upgraded manually?


----------



## BTUx9

MurrayW said:


> BTU, I do have the slices. How would I use this tool -- or should I just use the slicer since I already purchased it for my 6.2 to 6.3 upgrade on my HR10-250's?
> thanks,
> Murray


umm...no.
This is a good tool even if your tivo has the slices, because it retains ALL hacks (unlike slicer), but it is ONLY for non-hd dtivos that are currently running 6.2... if you have an hr10-250, I can guarantee it isn't running 6.2


----------



## gdiscenza

Bittorrent newbie.....

I'm using microTorrent, and it won't download anything, says "Invalid URL"

Help??

-Gregg


----------



## hanspca

BTUx9 said:


> This is a good tool even if your tivo has the slices, because it retains ALL hacks (unlike slicer), but it is ONLY for non-hd dtivos that are currently running 6.2... if you have an hr10-250, I can guarantee it isn't running 6.2


Btux,
For those of us with the slices on a 6.2 dtivo, how do I use the script? I'm assuming I remove the tarfile manipulation lines to start with... 
Thanks,
Hans


----------



## BTUx9

hanspca said:


> Btux,
> For those of us with the slices on a 6.2 dtivo, how do I use the script? I'm assuming I remove the tarfile manipulation lines to start with...
> Thanks,
> Hans


The title is very plain... this tool performs an upgrade without using slices... if you want a slice upgrade, then this isn't the tool for you


----------



## Teammate

Sorry for the newbie question, but I don't quite understand the first two lines of the directions: 

"- dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH 
- grab and unrar install62.rar" 

I was able to download the Azureus client and then d/l the torrent, and I know how to FTP the files over to the TiVo and make them executable, and run them, its the first two lines which I'm sure I should understand but don't. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BTUx9

Teammate said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but I don't quite understand the first two lines of the directions:
> 
> "- dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH
> - grab and unrar install62.rar"
> 
> I was able to download the Azureus client and then d/l the torrent, and I know how to FTP the files over to the TiVo and make them executable, and run them, its the first two lines which I'm sure I should understand but don't. Thanks for any help!


sorry... I had to change that to zip because rar wasn't supported

most tivos have the 3 programs listed in the PATH... if they ARE missing, then the script will just abort -- no harm done


----------



## bengalfreak

Gunnyman said:


> you need to DL azurus to get the file just like you would need the emule app to get files from it.


You mean Azureus. don't you?


----------



## disco

bengalfreak said:


> You mean Azureus. don't you?


Yes. Azureus is the only bittorrent program that can download it, it seems.

EDIT: Seems BTUx9 has updated the first post in this thread. The bittorrent should be more widely available now.

BTUx9: thank you, thank you, thank you!! Your hard work has mad this transition into DST much, MUCH easier!!


----------



## hanspca

I'm getting an error at the dd step. I've got an HDVR2 w/ 6.2
Here's my output:


Code:


Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
  > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
  ----
Using root partition: 4
Copying Old boot to New:
  > dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536 2>1"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
    (procedure "runit" line 4)
    invoked from within
"runit "Copying Old boot to New" "dd if=/dev/hda[expr $oroot-1] 
   of=/dev/hda[expr $nroot-1] bs=65536""
    (file "install62a.tcl" line 79)

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Hans


----------



## disco

I'll let the experts (BTUx9 & Gunnyman) answer more fully, but, to start:

1) Did you transfer the files in binary?

2) Are you sure dd is in the PATH?


----------



## jjz

I'm getting the same error- JZ
p.s. I think you beat me to the punch because while I was typing out the error message my daughter pressed my computers reset butoon (again!)


----------



## BTUx9

you sure that dd is in your path? type "which dd" and see if it shows up


----------



## jjz

BTUx9 said:


> you sure that dd is in your path? type "which dd" and see if it shows up


I get:
/bin/dd


----------



## BTUx9

OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script

NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


----------



## hanspca

disco said:


> I'll let the experts (BTUx9 & Gunnyman) answer more fully, but, to start:
> 
> 1) Did you transfer the files in binary?
> 
> 2) Are you sure dd is in the PATH?


1) Yes
2) Yes, which dd gives /bin/dd


----------



## BTUx9

jjz said:


> I get:
> /bin/dd


to check if your dd is corrupt, try: "dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/tmp/test"
if that doesn't throw errors, try running dos2unix on install62a.tcl


----------



## Justin

Unless I just read past it, will this copy over my bufferhack, which (I think) is incompatible with 6.2a? Should I manually install the new bufferhack after I'm done using this? (or do you have elven magic already included?  )

At any rate, Thank you very much in advance for a cool tool. (I was really regretting the thought of doing this the LONG way)


----------



## BTUx9

Justin said:


> Unless I just read past it, will this copy over my bufferhack, which (I think) is incompatible with 6.2a? Should I manually install the new bufferhack after I'm done using this? (or do you have elven magic already included?  )
> 
> At any rate, Thank you very much in advance for a cool tool. (I was really regretting the thought of doing this the LONG way)


Should have been more specific about what constitute "hacks"... the only patches this tool applies to the 6.2a tivoapp are those that superpatch applies


----------



## jjz

BTUx9 said:


> to check if your dd is corrupt, try: "dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/tmp/test"
> if that doesn't throw errors, try running dos2unix on install62a.tcl


No errors on DD
ran dos2unix on install62a.tcl
same error message pops up


----------



## BTUx9

I've got a suspicion...
try "dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536"
and report the output

(if yours also said 3 to 6... you didn't post your error)


----------



## hanspca

jjz said:


> No errors on DD
> ran dos2unix on install62a.tcl
> same error message pops up


Same here. (I'm using a Mac to do file transfer, but the equiv to dos2unix did nothing)

Hans


----------



## jjz

BTUx9 said:


> I've got a suspicion...
> try "dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536"
> and report the output
> 
> (if yours also said 3 to 6... you didn't post your error)


I Get
32+0 records in
32+0 records out

EDIT- oops my error says hda6 to hda3

If I try ""dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=65536"
I get this error
dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device

What do I do?


----------



## BTUx9

jjz: you need to grab a killhd kernel and dd it into /dev/hda6 or your next reboot may be BAD

I'm stumped... the error isn't happening on the first call to runit but the 2nd... it's not throwing an error from bash... I just don't get it
BTW, how did you hack your tivo?

EDIT: just saw your post... that makes more sense... can you post the output of "pdisk -l /dev/hda"?


----------



## jjz

BTUx9 said:


> EDIT: just saw your post... that makes more sense... can you post the output of "pdisk -l /dev/hda"?


Reboot was okay- here is the output


Code:


bash-2.02# pdisk -l /dev/hda

Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/hda'
 #:                type name                             length   base      ( si
ze )
 1: Apple_partition_map Apple                                63 @ 1
 2:               Image Bootstrap 1                        4096 @ 77261888  (  2
.0M)
 3:               Image Kernel 1                           4096 @ 77265984  (  2
.0M)
 4:                Ext2 Root 1                           262144 @ 77270080  (128
.0M)
 5:               Image Bootstrap 2                           1 @ 77532224
 6:               Image Kernel 2                           8192 @ 77532225  (  4
.0M)
 7:                Ext2 Root 2                           262144 @ 77540417  (128
.0M)
 8:                Swap Linux swap                       260096 @ 77802561  (127
.0M)
 9:                Ext2 /var                             262144 @ 78062657  (128
.0M)
10:                 MFS MFS application region          1048576 @ 78324801  (512
.0M)
11:                 MFS MFS media region               33100800 @ 44161088  ( 15
.8G)
12:                 MFS Second MFS application region   1048576 @ 79373377  (512
.0M)
13:                 MFS Second MFS media region        44161024 @ 64        ( 21
.1G)
14:                 MFS New MFS Application                1024 @ 80421953
15:                 MFS New MFS Media                 154017792 @ 80422977  ( 73
.4G)
16:          Apple_Free Extra                               879 @ 234440769

bash-2.02#

I zippered my drive quite a bit ago


----------



## BTUx9

k... that's exactly what I thought... you've got mismatched boot partitions.
I uploaded a revised script that should work

Not a problem, just something I forgot existed on some tivos (and I also didn't know dd throws an error for it)


----------



## jjz

BTUx9 said:


> k... that's exactly what I thought... you've got mismatched boot partitions.
> I uploaded a revised script that should work
> 
> Not a problem, just something I forgot existed on some tivos (and I also didn't know dd throws an error for it)


Success!!! You are the man BTUx9!!!!!


----------



## hanspca

Works here as well!

Thanks for helping us troubleshoot!

Much appreciated, BTUx9!


----------



## rbautch

Tried this today on one of my Tivos. Works great!


----------



## MurrayW

BTUx9 said:


> umm...no.
> This is a good tool even if your tivo has the slices, because it retains ALL hacks (unlike slicer), but it is ONLY for non-hd dtivos that are currently running 6.2... if you have an hr10-250, I can guarantee it isn't running 6.2


My mistake. I meant I used the slicer on my HR10-250's to upgrade from 3.?? to 6.3. I also have some SD DirecTiVo's. I see that you have modified your script for those of us who have the slices. Thanks...I'll give it a try this weekend.
Murray


----------



## ukyo

Hi BTUx9,

Using your new script I am getting:



Code:


Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
  > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
  ----
Using root partition: 4
Copying Old boot to New:
  > dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536 count=32
  ----
Copying Old root partition to New:
  > dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=65536
  ----
Mounting new root on /install:
  > mount /dev/hda7 /install
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec mount /dev/hda7 /install 2>1"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
    (procedure "runit" line 4)
    invoked from within
"runit "Mounting new root on /install" "mount /dev/hda$nroot /install""
    (file "install62a.tcl" line 82)

EDIT: Duh, I need to umount /install before I can run the script again. Works fine now.

Thanks!


----------



## tubedude

HI BTUx9

It worked on three of my units, but on my DVR80 if errored out with:

"***Aborting: boot and root don't agree"

Any clues??


----------



## goony

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


Could you expand on what you mean by "6.2a slices loaded"?

I have 3 boxes with the 6.2a slices in the SwSystem directory under MFS, but I never attempted to do anything with them. Is this all that is needed for your *updateActive.tcl* to function?


----------



## chris22

(down)Loaded on your box
I hope this is allowed.
HTTP DOWNLOAD FOR SLICES: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20127279/62a.tivo.diff.tgz.html


----------



## BTUx9

tubedude said:


> HI BTUx9
> 
> It worked on three of my units, but on my DVR80 if errored out with:
> 
> "***Aborting: boot and root don't agree"
> 
> Any clues??


my guess is that your dvr80 was hacked manually and a step was missed.
check "bootpage -b -p"
the number it returns should be 1 less than the "root=/dev/hda?" number

the error indicates they aren't, so you'll probably have to dd the kernel over to the correct boot partition, flip the bootpage, and THEN run the script

(it'd be a good idea to check /etc/fstab, too... see if that agrees with the root param)

You're lucky you used this tool... a normal slice upgrade may have wiped your kernel and required pulling the drive and possibly reimaging (depending on what's currently in the other kernel partition) <another shameless plug>


----------



## BTUx9

goony said:


> Could you expand on what you mean by "6.2a slices loaded"?
> 
> I have 3 boxes with the 6.2a slices in the SwSystem directory under MFS, but I never attempted to do anything with them. Is this all that is needed for your *updateActive.tcl* to function?


Even with slices on your box (which you have), you need to run install62a.

The ONLY thing updateActive does is change tivo's setting of what the current s/w is... it's mostly cosmetic (although it's slightly possible that IF a box has newer slices that aren't active, and IF D* sent down another update, the box may not grab those slices... but I doubt that's the case)


----------



## Mr. Soze

I will seed the torrent over the at least weekend also.


----------



## markis

Hi BTUx9, thanks for this great tool. I've been trying to digest all the other threads here and at the other forum, but your tool is the first method that seemed straightforward enough for me to try.

Unfortunately, I ran into the same error as tubedude.



BTUx9 said:


> my guess is that your dvr80 was hacked manually and a step was missed.
> check "bootpage -b -p"
> the number it returns should be 1 less than the "root=/dev/hda?" number
> 
> the error indicates they aren't, so you'll probably have to dd the kernel over to the correct boot partition, flip the bootpage, and THEN run the script
> 
> (it'd be a good idea to check /etc/fstab, too... see if that agrees with the root param)


My output was as follows:



Code:


bash-2.02# bootpage -b -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
6
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Would you or someone else be kind enough to tell me the exact commands I need to use (dd and bootpage) before trying to run install62a.tcl again?

Thanks very much!


----------



## BTUx9

unless you have a funky monte setup (VERY unlikely), you should be able to just


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
bootpage -f
cat /etc/fstab

and let me know what the results are


----------



## tubedude

BTUx9 said:


> my guess is that your dvr80 was hacked manually and a step was missed.
> check "bootpage -b -p"
> the number it returns should be 1 less than the "root=/dev/hda?" number
> 
> the error indicates they aren't, so you'll probably have to dd the kernel over to the correct boot partition, flip the bootpage, and THEN run the script
> 
> (it'd be a good idea to check /etc/fstab, too... see if that agrees with the root param)
> 
> You're lucky you used this tool... a normal slice upgrade may have wiped your kernel and required pulling the drive and possibly reimaging (depending on what's currently in the other kernel partition) <another shameless plug>


Thanks BTUx9, I'll give this a try this WE and will get back with results.


----------



## LittleJohnny

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


Worked for me! Thanks BTUx9 !


----------



## markis

Code:


dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
bootpage -f
cat /etc/fstab

Thanks very much, BTUx9! That seems to have worked perfectly.

The output:



Code:


bash-2.02# dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
4096+0 records in
4096+0 records out
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# bootpage -f
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
Updated boot page on /dev/hda
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cat /etc/fstab
# Copyright (c) 2001 TiVo Inc.
/dev/hda4 /    ext2    ro       1 1
/dev/hda9 /var ext2    rw       1 2
/dev/hda8 swap swap    defaults 0 0

Then, the results of running install62a.tcl:



Code:


Installation Successful, Type reboot to boot the new s/w

Everything seems to work on the TiVo. The guide is missing the 2am hour on 3/11, which is correct. TivoWebPlus and network streaming also work fine, just as before.

Thanks again!


----------



## BTUx9

I've updated install62a (to version 2)

The new version gives the option to have the script fix a flipped bootpage

There is a VERY slight chance that this could cause your tivo to not boot properly and require you to pull the drive, but I made every effort to check for this condition, and if I gave step-by-step help to someone there would be the same slight chance


----------



## mpost43062

installed (original version not v2) as instructed and my tivo is now in a boot loop...

The install did not show any errors.

Any Ideas?

Not sure what info you need to know

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## dlmcmurr

It worked great for me on my first unit. I also tried updateActive.tcl. Here's how it replied:


> David-bash# tivosh updateActive.tcl
> Versions: Current= 6.2-01-2-151, New= 6.2-01-2-151
> Current version already active
> Changing ServiceConfig to 6.2-01-2-151


 I'm not too worried about it, though, since the guide data did show 0200 hour missing.

Thanks for your hard work and support!!

Dave


----------



## BTUx9

mpost43062 said:


> installed (original version not v2) as instructed and my tivo is now in a boot loop...
> 
> The install did not show any errors.
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> Not sure what info you need to know
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mark


It'd be best to talk in AIM, Yahoo! or IRC
A serial cable would be very helpful

How was the tivo hacked originally?


----------



## mpost43062

Yahoo is mpost43062

I do not have a serial cable

They were hacked using the Zipper many months ago


----------



## rfrey

I would like to start off by saying that I am a complete TiVo noob!
I did not hack my unit myself, (although I hope to learn enough soon to hack my other one myself).

That being said. This script (both the update and the active sw version update) worked flawlessly and my DSR704 is now fully up to date!

Thank you my main man, BTUx9!


----------



## tubedude

BTUx9 said:


> unless you have a funky monte setup (VERY unlikely), you should be able to just
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3
> bootpage -f
> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> and let me know what the results are


OK that did it. All systems go!!
My root was on on hda4, boot on hda6.
Flipped hda6 to hda3 as per your code, reran install62a.tcl and the update completed successfully.
After reboot everything is as it should be.

THANK YOU SO MUCH, BTUx9, this tool saved me a ton of time updating 4 Dtivo's.


----------



## marklyn

Tivo GR: {/var/hack} => tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v3 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
No version marked active... getting info from ServiceConfig
***Aborting: This script can only version 6.2 s/w


----------



## bnm81002

marklyn said:


> Tivo GR: {/var/hack} => tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v3 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> No version marked active... getting info from ServiceConfig
> ***Aborting: This script can only version 6.2 s/w


I got the same error message except for ----root=/dev/hda4......
help please


----------



## BTUx9

Sorry about that... didn't test the script well enough... I put v2 back up until I can fix it

the only change to v3 was checking that current s/w was 6.2, so don't worry about v2 being broken or anything


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> RUNNING:
> - dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH
> - grab and unzip install62a.zip
> - grab the .torrent file and d/l with a bittorrent client
> - ftp 62.tivo.diff.tgz and install62a.tcl into /var or another r/w dir
> - in telnet, change to the dir and type "tivosh install62a.tcl"
> 
> If all goes well, it will tell you to reboot


ok so that I can be sure of what I am doing here for my other DTivo unit, how do I check to see if I have dd, tar and bootpage in the PATH? I did the download and unzip of install62a.zip, I have both Azureus and Bittorrent clients, so how do I ftp the 62.tivo.diff.tgz files from either clients to my unit? thanks, I should have posted before attempting anything


----------



## marklyn

That did the trick BTUx9! One of 3 down!


----------



## marklyn

I ran updateActive.tcl and expected to see version 6.2a in system info... that is correct, no?


----------



## BTUx9

bnm81002 said:


> ok so that I can be sure of what I am doing here for my other DTivo unit, how do I check to see if I have dd, tar and bootpage in the PATH? I did the download and unzip of install62a.zip, I have both Azureus and Bittorrent clients, so how do I ftp the 62.tivo.diff.tgz files from either clients to my unit? thanks, I should have posted before attempting anything


there's a link in the first post where you can get the torrent
(just click on the filename at the referred page)


----------



## sirquack

thanks btux9 patches worked great 

samsung 4040R


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> there's a link in the first post where you can get the torrent
> (just click on the filename at the referred page)


ok I got it downloaded to my Azureus client, now how do I FTP it over to my unit? thanks


----------



## opharbour

Thank you!!!! I successfully updated 3 HDVR2s!

One question, though. After running the updateActive.tcl and checking /SwSystem,

I noticed that the second line is still showing the previous file version name (when I've seen the /SwSystem for people using other methods like the slicer, the top or second line shows the updated version). 


Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.1e-01-2-121 tyDb 6825 03/24/05 17:49 668
6.2-01-2-351 tyDb 60896 03/10/07 01:58 696
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 1377344 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 1377348 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 1377349 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 1377350 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 1377351 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 1377352 03/10/07 01:58 724
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 1377353 02/17/07 09:22 700
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 1377354 02/17/07 09:22 700
ACTIVE tyDb 1377352 03/10/07 01:58 724

Should I be concerned about this?

I used PTVUpgrade with InstantCake to initially hack the Tivos.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## BTUx9

re:ftp, you run tivoftpd on the tivo, connect with an ftp client (possibly IE), and xfer the files to var

re: slice order, the slices are shown sorted alphabetically


----------



## FTD

An admitted neophyte looking for a little help before updating.

I checked, and both have 6.2a in MFS. Will the script transfer the needed files from those already in MFS, or do I still need to download the torrent. 

The kids are going to be screaming at me if I lose all the Backyardigans recorded on these disks, so I want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> re:ftp, you run tivoftpd on the tivo, connect with an ftp client (possibly IE), and xfer the files to var


now even more confused, can you explain exactly what I have to do please? thanks 

PS-I had to transfer/share the files onto my PC then I could FTP it over to my unit via filezilla and it has successfully executed, how I did it I have no idea  
thanks for your hard work and effort BTUx9 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## hoss713

Everything seemed to work fine however, I get:

# echo "mls /SwSystem" | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.1.1e-01-2-121 tyDb 6825 03/24/05 06:33 668 
6.2-01-2-101 tyDb 60888 03/24/05 06:33 724 
6.2-01-2-121 tyDb 60892 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-151 tyDb 60893 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-301 tyDb 60894 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 60895 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-351 tyDb 60896 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-381 tyDb  60898 03/22/05 08:54 696 
6.2-01-2-3F1 tyDb 60899 03/22/05 08:54 696 
ACTIVE tyDb 60888 03/24/05 06:33 724 

Does this mean it didn't work?

lj


----------



## BTUx9

you need the torrent


----------



## fanofbigmedia

I ran the V2 script with no errors and got the prompt to reboot. However, I am now stuck on "Powering Up". What have I done?


----------



## hoss713

Well, maybe it did work. I went through the guide and it skipped from 1:30 am to 3:00 am Sunday morning...

I had the torrent, ran install_62a.tcl and it did a bunch of stuff including:

# tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
----
Using root partition: 7
Copying Old boot to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=65536 count=32
----
Copying Old root partition to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4 bs=65536
----
Mounting new root on /install:
> mount /dev/hda4 /install
----
Copying 6.2a updated files to /install
...
...
...
Flipping bootpage and Setting new boot params:
> bootpage -f -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda
----Updated boot page on /dev/hda
Cleaning up files:
> rm -rf 62a.tivo.diff
----
Installation Successful, Type reboot to boot the new s/w

With no errors. Unless somebody posts otherwise, I guess I got it.

thanks...

lj


----------



## zarsky99

So, I was getting ready to apply BTUx9's upgrade to my recently zippered DVR40.

I looked at my SwSystem directory and I do not see the 6.2a download from DirectTV yet. Shouldn't I have gotten that by now? I mean the rollover happens in like a day.... Does a zippered directivo disable the ability to receive the files from directv? I am confused as to why I have not received the files yet.

I was wanting to hold off on the upgrade using BTUx9's method until I have the new 6.2a files downloaded so that I can also run his updateActive script to correct the active S/W version.


----------



## hoss713

zarsky99 said:


> ...Does a zippered directivo disable the ability to receive the files from directv? I am confused as to why I have not received the files yet...


I believe that zippered TiVos disable software updates. Try this:

# bootpage -b -p

You should see something like:


Code:


# bootpage -b -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
3
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Note the "upgradesoftware=false" in the output...

lj


----------



## BTUx9

zarsky99 said:


> So, I was getting ready to apply BTUx9's upgrade to my recently zippered DVR40.
> 
> I looked at my SwSystem directory and I do not see the 6.2a download from DirectTV yet. Shouldn't I have gotten that by now? I mean the rollover happens in like a day.... Does a zippered directivo disable the ability to receive the files from directv? I am confused as to why I have not received the files yet.
> 
> I was wanting to hold off on the upgrade using BTUx9's method until I have the new 6.2a files downloaded so that I can also run his updateActive script to correct the active S/W version.


there's no reason to hold off... everything I've seen indicates it's really cosmetic, and if/when they DO get loaded, you can run updateActive then


----------



## BTUx9

hoss713 said:


> I believe that zippered TiVos disable software updates.


yes and no.

the upgradesoftware=false disables the installation of the s/w, but doesn't affect the downloading.


----------



## hoss713

BTUx9 said:


> yes and no.
> 
> the upgradesoftware=false disables the installation of the s/w, but doesn't affect the downloading.


Thanks - then is it the daily call that triggers a download? I think zippered TiVo's disables daily calls as well...

lj


----------



## BTUx9

fanofbigmedia said:


> I ran the V2 script with no errors and got the prompt to reboot. However, I am now stuck on "Powering Up". What have I done?


I'm sorry to hear that things didn't go smoothly.

Unfortunately, a small percentage of upgrades don't go through properly. (you're the 2nd to report trouble)

Have you tried cycling power?
How far into the boot does it get?

If you can, contact me on AIM or Yahoo! chat.

If you pull the drive, you SHOULD be able to swap back to the 6.2 partition (the other person I'm helping wasn't able to, but he has a reboot loop... still haven't figured out why)

A serial cable is MOST helpful for diagnosing, but unless your tivo is set up properly, you'll still have to pull the drive


----------



## BTUx9

hoss713 said:


> Thanks - then is it the daily call that triggers a download? I think zippered TiVo's disables daily calls as well...


for dtivos, the download is supposed to come from the satellite.

The daily call triggers the "OK, it's time to upgrade"
That will do regular reboots until the tivo is upgraded or THINKS it is.
even if upgradesoftware=false, the reboots happen, though the upgrade doesn't proceed


----------



## fanofbigmedia

Thanks for the offer to help. I am stuck. I have pulled the drive and installed it into another computer but I am unsure how to access the drive from the boot cd. I my username is the same on YIM, fanofbigmedia. 

More info: It is stuck on the very first screen "Welcome. Powering Up". It does not go beyond that. I did a power cycle and, nothing. How long should I give it on the "Powering up" screen before it should go to the next?


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


I downloaded and unzipped the files to both my units which are not showing the 6.2a version, where should I ftp the files on my units? I put it in "var" on 1 unit and "tvbin" on my other unit and neither unit shows 6.2a? thanks for the help


----------



## BTUx9

you then need to run them like any tivosh script: 
go to the dir and type "tivosh updateActive.tcl"

p.s. the one in tvbin may not actually have xferred... unless you remounted, it's readonly... try to xfer again to var


----------



## zarsky99

BTUx9 said:


> for dtivos, the download is supposed to come from the satellite.
> 
> The daily call triggers the "OK, it's time to upgrade"
> That will do regular reboots until the tivo is upgraded or THINKS it is.
> even if upgradesoftware=false, the reboots happen, though the upgrade doesn't proceed


Yes, that is how every post I have read claims it should work, but I have still not received the download. I am wondering, if since I recently zippered my tivo on a new HD (earlier this week) the files were downloaded onto my old HD before I zippered, and hence directTV thinks I already have the download, so my new zippered drive (which used instantcake) will never get the download. Is this the possible problem?

UPDATE: One minor clarification....my original (unzippered) tivo HD was never connected to the phone and hence it could have never phoned home to enable the update. That HD never made the jump to 6.2a even if it had the files downloaded....I know that for sure. I may put the original HD back into my tivo tomorrow, just to see if it got the 6.2a download. If it did, that may explain why my zippered drive has yet to receive it.


----------



## BTUx9

From posts I've seen, there's no rhyme nor reason to which boxes got the d/l, but there are quite a few that didn't get it.

(I don't think the zipper or pulling the drive had anything to do with your box not getting them)


----------



## blhirsch

Worked perfectly. You're my new best friend, BTUx9.


----------



## fanofbigmedia

BTUx9, I downloaded the latest available boot cd from Mfslive and booted from it. I am standing by. Thanks!


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> you then need to run them like any tivosh script:
> go to the dir and type "tivosh updateActive.tcl"
> 
> p.s. the one in tvbin may not actually have xferred... unless you remounted, it's readonly... try to xfer again to var


I tried it and now it won't even boot up, it freezes at the "welcome powering up" screen and my serial cable that is connected has "what is password?" help


----------



## BTUx9

if you connect a serial cable and hit keys while the tivo is booting, it goes to the prom menu and doesn't complete booting.

try hitting enter a few times at the password prompt


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> if you connect a serial cable and hit keys while the tivo is booting, it goes to the prom menu and doesn't complete booting.
> 
> try hitting enter a few times at the password prompt


I did and it's frozen at the splash screen and on my serial connection it reads "InitializeProgramOrDie (myworld) failed: 0x30001" what can I do w/o pulling the drive? thanks


----------



## Jeffer

This is awesome! Thanks, BTUx9!

But... only 3 of my 4 HDVR2 TiVos went great. The fourth is failing with the following error:



> bash-2.02# tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,9600
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> ----
> Using root partition: 4
> Copying Old boot to New:
> > dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536 count=32
> ----
> Copying Old root partition to New:
> > dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=65536
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=65536 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Copying Old root partition to New" "dd if=/dev/hda$oroot of=/dev/hda$nroot bs=65536""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 97)


I saw a similar error in a previous post, but then you posted version 2 that fixed that error. I used version 2. All of these TiVos were upgraded using PTVNet at the same time.

There is a file named "1" in the directory with the following:



> dd: /dev/hda4: Input/output error
> 1801+10 records in
> 1801+10 records out


Any thoughts? I tried twice with the same results.


----------



## esfb8zs

Script worked fine for me (THANKS!!!!!), but I must have misunderstood about deleting the line that removes the 30 second skip because it is still there. I removed the 16th line (this one: 0x009c9d6c "24020001"), but the skip is still there. 

Anyone know what I actually removed, and how can I remove the 30 second skip? I use that button to jump to the end of the program, and have for many, many years, so it would be really hard to get used to the skip being there. 

This is what I ran before to remove the 30 second skip but since the version of the software is now different, I am afraid to run:

cd /tvbin
cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.hacked.original 
cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.work
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1d" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.work bs=1 seek=6716760
mv tivoapp tivoapp.hacked
mv tivoapp.work tivoapp 

I found that a year or so ago when I originally hacked my 6.2. Thanks for the help!

Jay


----------



## BTUx9

Jeffer said:


> This is awesome! Thanks, BTUx9!
> 
> But... only 3 of my 4 HDVR2 TiVos went great. The fourth is failing with the following error:
> 
> I saw a similar error in a previous post, but then you posted version 2 that fixed that error. I used version 2. All of these TiVos were upgraded using PTVNet at the same time.
> 
> There is a file named "1" in the directory with the following:
> 
> Any thoughts? I tried twice with the same results.


Looks like your root partition may have a bad block in it... you could try to use dd_rescue to copy it over (you'll have to search for it)


----------



## BTUx9

bnm81002 said:


> I did and it's frozen at the splash screen and on my serial connection it reads "InitializeProgramOrDie (myworld) failed: 0x30001" what can I do w/o pulling the drive? thanks


Did you cycle power?


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> Did you cycle power?


what is that?


----------



## BTUx9

esfb8zs said:


> Script worked fine for me (THANKS!!!!!), but I must have misunderstood about deleting the line that removes the 30 second skip because it is still there. I removed the 16th line (this one: 0x009c9d6c "24020001"), but the skip is still there.
> 
> Anyone know what I actually removed, and how can I remove the 30 second skip? I use that button to jump to the end of the program, and have for many, many years, so it would be really hard to get used to the skip being there.
> 
> This is what I ran before to remove the 30 second skip but since the version of the software is now different, I am afraid to run:
> 
> cd /tvbin
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.hacked.original
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.work
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1d" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.work bs=1 seek=6716760
> mv tivoapp tivoapp.hacked
> mv tivoapp.work tivoapp
> 
> I found that a year or so ago when I originally hacked my 6.2. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jay


the original line should have read: 0x00669068 "1440001d"
it's the 16th line of the file, not of patches

you can apply the patch you removed in the same way you did before
first setting 0x009c9d6c to "24020001"
and then, to reset skip30, you'll want to change 0x669068 to "1040001d"
(you can do the echo's one after the other without having to redo the mv's


----------



## Grentz

Count me in as successful.

I have a DSR708 DTivo that is Zippered. I did as you said in the first post, ran the script, typed in reboot, and all is good still.


----------



## TubaMan-Z

It wasn't until the call last night from DirecTV reminding me that my DirecTiVos needed to be connected to a phone line to get the DST update that I realized that there may be a time problem with my 2 zippered DirecTiVos. Since everything has been working quite well (after I got new USB ethernet adapters for MRV, but that's another, old story) I hadn't poked around much on TivoCommunity. But in true, helpful community fashion I was able to find and apply the necessary changes in just about 24 hours (18 of which was spent sleeping or at work). Thanks BTUx9! Your script and torrent made the process quick and easy - and now I have no 2 AM Sunday morning recordings scheduled.  

- Kevin


----------



## BTUx9

bnm81002 said:


> what is that?


cycle power means unplug, wait 30 seconds, plug back in


----------



## TSpoonEars

Thanks BTUx9 for a totally painless script and clear instructions. I owe you a pint!


----------



## goony

You "da man" *BTUx9* - 4 Zipper'd boxes updated just now; easily, painlessly!

I'm glad I waited until (nearly) the last minute!


----------



## tbeckner

Nice Script/Patch and thanks so very much for creating it.

The script gives directions on how to REMOVE the 30 second skip, but how do we REMOVE the backdoors from being activated from the Install62a.tcl script? 

*Do we remove the 17th line to remove backdoors from being activated?*


----------



## zarsky99

For whatever it is worth. I just upgraded my DVR40 to 6.2a with BTU's script and it so far looks good. Also, I am still having problems with my USB Ethernet adaptor, so I decided to transfer the files via zmodem over the serial cable in order to perform the installation. It worked just fine. So if for whatever reason, anyone was thinking about using the serial connection to perform the upgrade...have no fear...it works!

I have noticed this output while booting up....is this anything to be concerned about?


> EXT2-fs warning: checktime reached, running e2fsck is recommended


UPDATE: I double-checked the guide....I no longer have any 2am Sunday programs....hooray...BTU is da man! Now I just to get my slices, so I can run the activate script and be totally legit.

UPDATE 2: Nevermind my comment on the EXT2-fs warning...I should have googled first. I realize that is ok now.


----------



## zarsky99

I captured my terminal output while booting prior to the update, during the update, and immediately after the update. I attached the files here, just in case it helps BTU and others verify what a good installation should look like. Some of the formatting is wack, because hypertrm did not want to do a nice copy-n-paste for me, but I think the data is all there.

As I have said previously all appears well. However I did notice the following output during bootup both before and after the 6.2a upgrade. Is this of any concern?



> PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32


and this



> bash: no job control in this shell
> bash-2.02# touch: /var/log/cidcall.log: Read-only file system
> /TivoWebPlus/tivoweb: /TivoWebPlus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system


I think once I finally get networking up, I am going to re-run the tweak.sh script to be sure all my hacks are applied correctly. Everything seems to be working though.


----------



## Teammate

Another big thanks to BTUx9. I successfully upgraded two messy DirectTiVos to 6.2a using his very simple method. (I call them messy because they were originally hacked using PTVnet software, and then they were later zippered, and "tweaked".) 

Even though I had never used a bit torrent client his explanation on how to use it added to my general computer knowledge, thus making this upgrade enormously successful. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## bnm81002

BTUx9 said:


> cycle power means unplug, wait 30 seconds, plug back in


I just did that and still freezes at the splash screen along with the same failed message through serial as I posted before, any other ideas? thanks


----------



## Greencat

BTUx9 - Thanks for a great script. Worked great and easy.


----------



## beejaycee

Thanks, BTUx9! I put off doing this until I brushed up on my rusty "TiVo hacking" skills in case I was one of the few where this went wrong but it was perfect.

edit: This may have been asked already but has anyone noticed a change in the amount of used space? Before the patch, I was at 68% (of 124M) used on hda7. Post-patch, I am at 83% on hda4.

edit2: Aha! Is it because of a backup of tivoapp? I'm guessing I can pull this off to my PC and save the space on the TiVo??


----------



## Supersmooth

Another one done (also with "rusty hacking skills"!!!). At 8:30 am I had no idea what torrent was - thought is was water related, not to mention some place at Club Med that you use to download it. Oh! and as for the NAT let's not go there. Done!!! Again you guys are terrific.


----------



## 100Tbps

There's a lot of success here. I have a few quick questions before I jump in, too.

1: Does this flip the boot partition, or simply "patch" things in place?
2: If we flip partitions, does anyone know if we need to manually move our old network drivers over or if that's done for you?

I have a newer Linksys USB200M and just want to make sure it lights when everything's done. I believe superpatch should take care of this anyway, but it's worth it to be a bit extra careful.

It sounds like this process is nearly automatic. Nice work, BTUx9!


----------



## ipodfreek

I hacked my DTivo S2 one time with Instant Cake and Zipper, and I've never touched it since. Now I'm confused on how to go about updating it for DST. Fake Call runs, but is that doing anything? I can't dial out now after the hack.

I tried to run "install62a.tcl" but I get the info below...

install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 u
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 92)


----------



## Supersmooth

Why does a program show as starting at 3.00 am tomorrow on the TV UI but it shows as starting at 2.00 am on the "what's on" using the web interface? Am I missing something?


----------



## disco

Supersmooth said:


> Why does a program show as starting at 3.00 am tomorrow on the TV UI but it shows as starting at 2.00 am on the "what's on" using the web interface? Am I missing something?


TiVoWeb requires a reboot after DST changes to be back inline. Simply do a "Full Reboot" of TivoWeb sometime tomorrow, and things will be fine.


----------



## ipodfreek

Sorry, this is a double post, but I'm freaking out a bit.

I hacked my DTivo S2 one time with Instant Cake and Zipper, and I've never touched it since. Now I'm confused on how to go about updating it for DST. Fake Call runs, but is that doing anything? I can't dial out now after the hack.

I tried to run "install62a.tcl" but I get the info below...

install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 u
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 92)


----------



## Tivogre

I'm failing with the following:

Master BR SD Tivo# tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
----
Using root partition: 7
Copying Old boot to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=65536 count=32
----
Copying Old root partition to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4 bs=65536
----
Mounting new root on /install:
> mount /dev/hda4 /install
----
Copying 6.2a updated files to /install
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/bin /install
----62a.tivo.diff/bin/ntpdate -> /install/bin/ntpdate
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install
----62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpktivo.so -> /install/lib/libhpktivo.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libc.so.6 -> /install/lib/libc.so.6
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkhl.so -> /install/lib/libhpkhl.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkoss.so -> /install/lib/libhpkoss.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkutil.so -> /install/lib/libhpkutil.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libperfdb.so -> /install/lib/libperfdb.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtmk.so -> /install/lib/libtmk.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtvutil.so -> /install/lib/libtvutil.so
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin /install
----62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/checkpanic-asic -> /install/tvbin/checkpanic-asic
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/HpkPlatform -> /install/tvbin/HpkPlatform
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/atscapp -> /install/tvbin/atscapp
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/bf -> /install/tvbin/bf
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/blinkleds -> /install/tvbin/blinkleds
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssapp-sniffer -> /install/tvbin/dssapp-sniffer
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/crypto -> /install/tvbin/crypto
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssapp -> /install/tvbin/dssapp
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssappAV-sniffer -> /install/tvbin/dssappAV-sniffer
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssappAV -> /install/tvbin/dssappAV
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/fancontrol -> /install/tvbin/fancontrol
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/http_get -> /install/tvbin/http_get
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/http_post -> /install/tvbin/http_post
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/keydump -> /install/tvbin/keydump
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/kndump -> /install/tvbin/kndump
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/modemtype -> /install/tvbin/modemtype
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/osdwriter -> /install/tvbin/osdwriter
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/settime -> /install/tvbin/settime
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/tclient_post -> /install/tvbin/tclient_post
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/text2osd -> /install/tvbin/text2osd
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/ticket -> /install/tvbin/ticket
62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/tivoapp -> /install/tvbin/tivoapp
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/tvlib /install
----62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x29d81.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x29d81.tvbin
62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x29d82.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x29d82.tvbin
62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x2c24.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x2c24.tvbin
Saving copy of original tivoapp:
> cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Saving copy of original tivoapp" "cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/
tvbin/tivoapp.original""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 106)
Master BR SD Tivo#


Any ideas?


----------



## beejaycee

100Tbps said:


> 1: Does this flip the boot partition, or simply "patch" things in place?
> 2: If we flip partitions, does anyone know if we need to manually move our old network drivers over or if that's done for you?


1. It DOES flip the boot partition.
2. Reading BTUX9's script shows it copies both the old root & boot partitions to the "new" locations so everything in those partitions _should_ move with it.


----------



## toymaker

Hi,
newbie here.
I hacked my DVR40 a couple years ago.
I'm failing with the same error as ipodfreek except my root is on /dev/hda4

Thanks


----------



## djtheraven

i dont understand...i put the 2 files into var and go to the dir and tivosh install62a.tcl. it didnt ask me to reboot..im new at this can someone help me....i then downloaded the torrent and its a rar file... am i to unrar and put those files manually into thier respective folders via ftp?


----------



## srjtr7

Dude, you rule.....I was freaking out because of DST on my MFS hacked DTivos...patched them like 2 years ago.

Search the forums...and I did not want to repatch.

Found your script...and in less them 5 min. Both my DTivos are all set.

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Skippy

Thanks for nothing!

Once upon a time, I'd log onto various different forums...read thousands of posts written in l33t-lingo...scour the net searching for tools referenced in broken links...dig up reference info on Linux commands I've never heard of...try things based on recommendations from utter strangers...spend hours (if not days) troubleshooting and pray that everything comes out OK.

Now I grab a couple files from WORKING links, spend 2 seconds following simply written instructions and see success in a matter of minutes.

Where is the challenge? Where is the sense of accomplishment?

Now I have no excuse for putting off the laundry another day.

Thanks for nothing! (wink)

-- Skip


----------



## Skippy

BTW:

One of my machines is on 6.2a-01-2-151. The other is on 6.2a-01-2-381.

What's the difference? Should I care? Is there an easy way to upgrade from 151 to 381?

Thanks again!

-- Skip


----------



## toymaker

OMG what a dunce.
I went back and re read the instructions.
That error happens if you don't get the torrent and ftp it as well

Thanks for all the work you guys do.


----------



## beejaycee

djtheraven said:


> i put the 2 files into var and go to the dir and tivosh install62a.tcl. ...i then downloaded the torrent and its a rar file...


When you say "the 2 files", were those files "install62a.tcl" and "62a.tivo.diff.tgz"?


----------



## ipodfreek

Sorry about that. I read it again and did it right! I looks like it worked. My schedule jumps now from 1:30am to 3:00am. It looks right to me!

Thanks for all the awesome hard work!


----------



## capriz

Let me just add a thank you to BTUx9 for making this so easy, free, & for providing tech support to boot. Worked like a charm for my zippered RCA39


----------



## mavs-fan

I zippered a Phillips 7000 last July and ran some of the rbautch's enhancements, but not all of them based on my needs. I also installed three other modifications: Bufferhack, moved standby to main menu & removed demo, and added the ability to record XM.

Can someone please confirm if all of these hacks and networking ability will still be working after running this script? Since I've done more than just the zipper/rbautch install, I wanted confirmation from other users before I proceeded accordingly.


----------



## BTUx9

disco said:


> TiVoWeb requires a reboot after DST changes to be back inline. Simply do a "Full Reboot" of TivoWeb sometime tomorrow, and things will be fine.


I'm afraid this isn't correct... TivoWeb uses it's own internal local time routines that are not compliant with the rules.

I was in the midst of rewriting the DST calculations for TWP2, but didn't get very far because of what I was doing here.

I'm SO glad that this tool is helping dozens of people, but I'm going crazy trying to figure out why a few tivos (3 at last count) are getting trashed. I spent about 4 hours last night helping 2 of the people, and even though I walked them through pulling the drive and flipping the boot/root, it didn't help. My script doesn't even TOUCH mfs, so if it isn't boot or root, and it isn't mfs, I just can't explain it!
In the past, some people get upgrades that trash the system (hacked or not), and I'm starting to get a sinking feeling that some installations are just on the verge of a failure, and the upgrade pushes them over the edge.

If ANY tivo gurus out there have any further ideas, please share them (not likely to get a response since most of the tivo gurus I've had contact with HATE scripts like this... things to make it easier for people who aren't hard-core hackers)


----------



## BTUx9

mavs-fan said:


> I zippered a Phillips 7000 last July and ran some of the rbautch's enhancements, but not all of them based on my needs. I also installed three other modifications: Bufferhack, moved standby to main menu & removed demo, and added the ability to record XM.
> 
> Can someone please confirm if all of these hacks and networking ability will still be working after running this script? Since I've done more than just the zipper/rbautch install, I wanted confirmation from other users before I proceeded accordingly.


What will be retained:
- networking ability: yes
- other applications like NCID: yes
- patches to tivoapp like bufferhack: no... only the ones that are done by superpatch are applied... I'm not even sure the locations have been found for all of the others, yet.


----------



## BTUx9

Skippy said:


> BTW:
> 
> One of my machines is on 6.2a-01-2-151. The other is on 6.2a-01-2-381.
> 
> What's the difference? Should I care? Is there an easy way to upgrade from 151 to 381?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> -- Skip


The last 3 digits indicate the model, but it's really just a cosmetic thing (with the exception of the sony units that have different remote codes). People have been running with the wrong model for years with no apparent ill effects.


----------



## Tivogre

Regarding the error message below, I executed the cp comand (tivoapp -> tivoapp.original); I got a "No Space Left On Device" error.

I'm guessing my alt partitions aren't sized correctly.

Any ideas how to fix in place?

Here's my partition map:

Master BR SD Tivo# pdisk -l /dev/hda

Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/hda'
#: type name length base ( size )
1: Apple_partition_map Apple 63 @ 1
2: Image Bootstrap 1 4096 @ 77261888 ( 2.0M)
3: Image Kernel 1 4096 @ 77265984 ( 2.0M)
4: Ext2 Root 1  262144 @ 77270080 (128.0M)
5: Image Bootstrap 2 4096 @ 77532224 ( 2.0M)
6: Image Kernel 2 4096 @ 77536320 ( 2.0M)
7: Ext2 Root 2 262144 @ 77540416 (128.0M)
8: Swap Linux swap 260096 @ 77802560 (127.0M)
9: Ext2 /var 262144 @ 78062656 (128.0M)
10: MFS MFS application region 1048576 @ 78324800 (512.0M)
11: MFS MFS media region 33100800 @ 44161088 ( 15.8G)
12: MFS Second MFS application region 1048576 @ 79373376 (512.0M)
13: MFS Second MFS media region 44161024 @ 64 ( 21.1G)
14: MFS New MFS Application 1024 @ 80421952
15: MFS New MFS Media 505675776 @ 80422976 (241.1G)
16: Apple_Free Extra 15952 @ 586098752 ( 7.8M)



Tivogre said:


> I'm failing with the following:
> 
> Master BR SD Tivo# tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> ----
> Using root partition: 7
> Copying Old boot to New:
> > dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=65536 count=32
> ----
> Copying Old root partition to New:
> > dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4 bs=65536
> ----
> Mounting new root on /install:
> > mount /dev/hda4 /install
> ----
> Copying 6.2a updated files to /install
> > cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/bin /install
> ----62a.tivo.diff/bin/ntpdate -> /install/bin/ntpdate
> > cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install
> ----62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpktivo.so -> /install/lib/libhpktivo.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libc.so.6 -> /install/lib/libc.so.6
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkhl.so -> /install/lib/libhpkhl.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkoss.so -> /install/lib/libhpkoss.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkutil.so -> /install/lib/libhpkutil.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libperfdb.so -> /install/lib/libperfdb.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtmk.so -> /install/lib/libtmk.so
> 62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtvutil.so -> /install/lib/libtvutil.so
> > cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin /install
> ----62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/checkpanic-asic -> /install/tvbin/checkpanic-asic
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/HpkPlatform -> /install/tvbin/HpkPlatform
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/atscapp -> /install/tvbin/atscapp
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/bf -> /install/tvbin/bf
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/blinkleds -> /install/tvbin/blinkleds
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssapp-sniffer -> /install/tvbin/dssapp-sniffer
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/crypto -> /install/tvbin/crypto
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssapp -> /install/tvbin/dssapp
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssappAV-sniffer -> /install/tvbin/dssappAV-sniffer
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/dssappAV -> /install/tvbin/dssappAV
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/fancontrol -> /install/tvbin/fancontrol
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/http_get -> /install/tvbin/http_get
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/http_post -> /install/tvbin/http_post
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/keydump -> /install/tvbin/keydump
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/kndump -> /install/tvbin/kndump
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/modemtype -> /install/tvbin/modemtype
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/osdwriter -> /install/tvbin/osdwriter
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/settime -> /install/tvbin/settime
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/tclient_post -> /install/tvbin/tclient_post
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/text2osd -> /install/tvbin/text2osd
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/ticket -> /install/tvbin/ticket
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvbin/tivoapp -> /install/tvbin/tivoapp
> > cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/tvlib /install
> ----62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x29d81.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x29d81.tvbin
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x29d82.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x29d82.tvbin
> 62a.tivo.diff/tvlib/idl/0x2c24.tvbin -> /install/tvlib/idl/0x2c24.tvbin
> Saving copy of original tivoapp:
> > cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Saving copy of original tivoapp" "cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/
> tvbin/tivoapp.original""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 106)
> Master BR SD Tivo#
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## BTUx9

Tivogre said:


> Saving copy of original tivoapp:
> > cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/tvbin/tivoapp.original 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Saving copy of original tivoapp" "cp -f /install/tvbin/tivoapp /install/
> tvbin/tivoapp.original""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 106)
> Master BR SD Tivo#
> Any ideas?


reboot and try again... if it persists, your root may need e2fsck run on it (you should be able to find some posts on that)

The next version of the script will run e2fsck on the new partition before installing the hacks... hopefully that will remove this type of issue


----------



## BTUx9

tbeckner said:


> Nice Script/Patch and thanks so very much for creating it.
> 
> The script gives directions on how to REMOVE the 30 second skip, but how do we REMOVE the backdoors from being activated from the Install62a.tcl script?
> 
> *Do we remove the 17th line to remove backdoors from being activated?*


For those wanting to disable certain hacks, here's a list:


Code:


backdoor 0x006e683c
noppv 0x006888e0
skip30 0x00669068
nocso 0x00a37b8c


----------



## BTUx9

bnm81002 said:


> I just did that and still freezes at the splash screen along with the same failed message through serial as I posted before, any other ideas? thanks


I'm sorry it took so long to respond... I read your posts, but was too busy to respond

If you can contact me via AIM or Yahoo! chat, I hope I can help, but my batting average for tivos that crash after the upgrade is lousy, so far (0 for 2, though you ARE the first with a working serial cable)

There are a couple things that may help using kickstart

As far as the serial cable, it's very useful for diagnostics, but unless you changed your prom password or enabled serial bash early in the boot cycle (zipper doesn't), it won't keep you from having to pull the drive


----------



## The Flush

This worked great on my 2 DTivos. Am I correct that I do not need to run the superpatch62a script?

Thanks for the great work BTUx9.


----------



## BTUx9

The Flush said:


> This worked great on my 2 DTivos. Am I correct that I do not need to run the superpatch62a script?
> 
> Thanks for the great work BTUx9.


That's correct


----------



## airjrdn

I have two zippered DTivos and just ran this script on one. The reboot msg appeared at the end and I rebooted it. It appears fine, but how can you confirm that the update actually happened correctly?

Thanks for your excellent work, you truly made this a non-issue for most of us.


----------



## BTUx9

airjrdn said:


> I have two zippered DTivos and just ran this script on one. The reboot msg appeared at the end and I rebooted it. It appears fine, but how can you confirm that the update actually happened correctly?
> 
> Thanks for your excellent work, you truly made this a non-issue for most of us.


Check your guide on the tivo (not via TWP)... there shouldn't be anything showing up at 2am sunday


----------



## cmarrero

I been pulling my hair out trying to get my Dtivo's patched.

But this was just the thing I was looking for.


THANKS!      

BTUx9 IS THE MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## airjrdn

figures. The one I did doesn't have a TV hooked up to it.

I'll hook one up and check it out. Thanks for the lightning fast response.

You script builders should post Paypal donate links with these scripts!


----------



## BTUx9

posting a donate link in the program doesn't sit right with me... I don't want to guilt anybody into paying for it.

If, on the other hand, you'd like to express thanx to a poor, unemployable programmer, that's a different story... my paypal is [email protected]

(see... isn't it much better without any guilt)


----------



## airjrdn

Money sent. It wasn't much, but hopefully it'll buy you lunch or something.


----------



## toymaker

Quick question.
Can I run bufferhack again to extend the buffer?


----------



## BTUx9

airjrdn said:


> Money sent. It wasn't much, but hopefully it'll buy you lunch or something.


Thank you very much, and remember: size doesn't matter 

yes, you can run bufferhack, IF they have released an updated version for 6.2a


----------



## beejaycee

<deleted>


----------



## toymaker

It appears that they released an addition to the current bufferhack that does work.
Although I did a bufferhack.tcl 120 and ended up with a 4 hour buffer
Seems odd


----------



## marct

I don't have a chance to run this today, the wife made all kinds of plans. If I go through this all tomorrow morning will it still work fine? 

I know the recordings from 2AM till the time I patch will be messed up, but I just want to be sure that everything will be in order once I run through this process. 

BTW, I can't believe how talented some of you are with this stuff. Kudos to everyone who helped work through this or contributed, it is much appreciated.


----------



## chris22

I posted an updated bufferhack... I will dig up a link (on TCF)


----------



## Human123

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


How do I check that the slices are loaded?
I use mfs_ls /SwSystem and I get different things on different Tivo's none of which have an (a) after the 6.2.
Is this the correct way to look?

Are the slices still in the stream?


----------



## blueman2

BTUx9, you are wonderful!!

By the way, just in case anyone runs across this type of error:



Code:


install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9  all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
  > bootpage -p /dev/hda
  ----root=/dev/hda4 upgradesoftware=false dsscon=true console=2,115200
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
  > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
    (procedure "runit" line 4)
    invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
    (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)

it is probably because you do not have enough space on your current partition. I had to remove some old files to get down to less than 80% capacity as shown in df. Just fyi.....


----------



## HellFish

I used this script this afternoon on my zippered samsung and it worked great.

Will the updated bufferhack work if the sys info still shows 6.2 (like it does using this method)? I have already dbloaded the 6.2a slices onto my Tivo and then used the updateActive.tcl, so I can't test it. I just guessed the code I entered into bufferhack41 would need this info updated by looking at it:


Code:


set sys(6.2a)       [list 0x667b5a  0x667736  0x6d   0x8ca392  18149528  B78BB8DAD4925748AA5E8C974D2E66C635D2E5D8]

 (thanks jeboo)

I had a bad feeling if we use this method and don't use the updateActive script, then the buferhack41 will use the coding for "set sys(6.2)". I can testify that entering the code above into the appropriate area of bufferhack41 does allow bufferhack to do it's thing after using the updateActive script.



toymaker said:


> It appears that they released an addition to the current bufferhack that does work.
> Although I did a bufferhack.tcl 120 and ended up with a 4 hour buffer
> Seems odd


A little OT, but are you sure? Have you ever used bufferhack before? I've been using a 60 minute buffer, and it gives me a 2 hour line on the bottom. It's just like how the unmodified 30 minute buffer shows an hour on the bottom. Although you may see 4 hours on the bar, you shouldn't ever see all 4 hours filled up.


----------



## airjrdn

Where is /SwSystem from root?

Also, where's updateActive.tcl?


----------



## unclemoosh

toymaker said:


> It appears that they released an addition to the current bufferhack that does work.
> Although I did a bufferhack.tcl 120 and ended up with a 4 hour buffer
> Seems odd


AFAIK, bufferhack sets the playbar to double the buffer length..From the code:

# Fix the play bar LENGTH (to double the selected buffern)

So, it is doing as it is performing as designed.


----------



## HellFish

airjrdn said:


> Where is /SwSystem from root?
> 
> Also, where's updateActive.tcl?


1: I do not know where SwSystem is from root, but you can view it in TWP under More -> MFS -> SwSystem
2: Read the first post of this thread, updateActive is linked to in the first edit notes (which is a link to a post somewhere in this very thread).


----------



## chris22

Bufferhack4.1a works with 6.2a:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=8773
Usage:
bufferhack41a.tcl ###
### is the amount of pause time you want. it should NOT exceed 120. Working numbers include 30, 60, and 120. You may have it be any number lower than 120 without problems.
Chris


----------



## airjrdn

Sorry, I saw that before and had forgotten about it.



> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


How do you determine that? Again, sorry if it's in here. I've read through the thread but my little buddy (8mo old) keeps pulling my attention away from the PC.


----------



## djtheraven

beejaycee said:


> When you say "the 2 files", were those files "install62a.tcl" and "62a.tivo.diff.tgz"?


yes


----------



## HellFish

chris22 said:


> Bufferhack4.1a works with 6.2a:
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=8773
> Usage:
> bufferhack41a.tcl ###
> ### is the amount of pause time you want. it should NOT exceed 120. Working numbers include 30, 60, and 120. You may have it be any number lower than 120 without problems.
> Chris


Chris,

Does your bufferhack41a work even if you use this method to update? (this method does not automatically bump the version number) Again, after using BTU's method mentioned in the first post, the sys info still indicates that we are on version 6.2 after using this. Without using updateActive, the tivo reflects 6.2 under SwSystem & is the version listed in Messages & Setup -> System Info. So which one will bufferhack41a use if the sys info states 6.2:


Code:


set sys(6.2)       [list 0x66684a  0x666426  0x6d   0x8c8426  18123880  B78BB8DAD4925748AA5E8C974D2E66C635D2E5D8]

 or


Code:


set sys(6.2a)      [list 0x667b5a  0x667736  0x6d   0x8ca392  18149528  B78BB8DAD4925748AA5E8C974D2E66C635D2E5D8]

I cannot test it because I used the script to change the active s/w so that it shows as 6.2a


----------



## HellFish

airjrdn said:


> Sorry, I saw that before and had forgotten about it.
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded
> 
> 
> 
> How do you determine that? Again, sorry if it's in here. I've read through the thread but my little buddy (8mo old) keeps pulling my attention away from the PC.
Click to expand...

They need to appear in your SwSystem which you can you can view in TWP under More -> MFS -> SwSystem.

If you don't see 6.2a in there, you can download them via emule or bittorrent (both referenced in this thread) and then use the dbload command which places it into the SwSystem. I used the torrent download, and it successfully worked with the updateActive.tcl. Just make sure you dbload the correct version for your tivo model (see the text file included in the download for details).

edit: See this thread if you need a refresher to see how use the dbload command. And *ALL* you need to do is the dbload command which loads the slices into SwSystem. You *don't need to do anyting else that thread mentions afterwards*. I have no idea what would happen if you tried to install the slices after upgrading your system using BTU's method.


----------



## airjrdn

Thanks for the reply. I've got them I think, this is what I see in TWP:



Code:


Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
6.2-01-2-381	tyDb	60898	03/23/05 15:12	724
6.2a-01-2-101	tyDb	1292767	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-121	tyDb	1292771	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-151	tyDb	1292772	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-301	tyDb	1292773	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-321	tyDb	1292774	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-351	tyDb	1292775	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-381	tyDb	1292776	02/17/07 03:42	700
6.2a-01-2-3F1	tyDb	1292777	02/17/07 03:42	700
ACTIVE	tyDb	60898	03/23/05 15:12	724

I'll run UpdateActive and see if things start showing 6.2a. From there I think I'll give the bufferhack a go, I've never tried it.


----------



## blueman2

I am curious how the DST bug (that this new version is meant to solve) shows itself? Is there some timing issue I can look at after March 11 on my non-updated systems to see the problem? Just curious to compare an updated system to a non-updated system.


----------



## HellFish

blueman2 see this:
www.tivo.com/dst


----------



## The Flush

HellFish said:


> Chris,
> 
> Does your bufferhack41a work even if you use this method to update? (this method does not automatically bump the version number) Again, after using BTU's method mentioned in the first post, the sys info still indicates that we are on version 6.2 after using this. Without using updateActive, the tivo reflects 6.2 under SwSystem & is the version listed in Messages & Setup -> System Info. So which one will bufferhack41a use if the sys info states 6.2:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set sys(6.2)       [list 0x66684a  0x666426  0x6d   0x8c8426  18123880  B78BB8DAD4925748AA5E8C974D2E66C635D2E5D8]
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> set sys(6.2a)      [list 0x667b5a  0x667736  0x6d   0x8ca392  18149528  B78BB8DAD4925748AA5E8C974D2E66C635D2E5D8]
> 
> I cannot test it because I used the script to change the active s/w so that it shows as 6.2a


It worked for me. I used both of BTUx9's scripts first and then the bufferhack41a and everything appears to be working fine so far.


----------



## keredini

Beautiful! Up and running in 10 minutes tops. Thanks BTU!!!


----------



## airjrdn

OT, but the bufferhack readme states up to 1 hour. Others have posted 120 minutes. I just did it for one hour. Can you run it more than once? Meaning, could I now run it for 120 minutes?


----------



## Bluewookie

Thanks BTU. My 2 "zippered" boxes were both upgraded without issue.


----------



## chris22

Bufferhack4.1a will not work if you did not update the SW version.


----------



## Knocka

I have Zippered Philips 706. When I run get install62a.tcl, I get the following error:

install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 92)

Can anyone help? Thanks.
Knocka


----------



## BTUx9

Knocka said:


> I have Zippered Philips 706. When I run get install62a.tcl, I get the following error:
> 
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)
> 
> Can anyone help? Thanks.
> Knocka


try running that same tar command from the telnet prompt... it should give you a better idea what's wrong
(tar not in path, missing file, r/o filesystem are just 3 of the possibilities)


----------



## Knocka

I am not sure what you mean. I did telnet to my Dtivo. I then cd /var. I then typed the command tivosh install62a.tcl. I get the error.


----------



## mstbone67a

so if I have 3 r10's all on 6.1 6.1-01-2-521 currently is that fine? or do I need to figure out how to upgrade to 6.1a?

thanks


----------



## BTUx9

Knocka said:


> I am not sure what you mean. I did telnet to my Dtivo. I then cd /var. I then typed the command tivosh install62a.tcl. I get the error.


type "tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz"


----------



## Knocka

I had originally transferred install62a.tcl to the /var directory on TiVo. I ahve now transferred 62a.tivo.diff.tgz to tivo. I then ran the command you gave me. I got no response, but the telnet window stopped responding for a minute or two. Then I got the Mian-TiVo# bash prompt again. 

Did it work? Can I runf the UpdateActive.tcl?

If this is wrong, any chance of you IM'ing me. My AIM username is CPG91Home.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## zarsky99

I had already performed the 6.2a patch from BTU. However, I never got the 6.2a slices from Directv, so I went ahead and dbloaded the 6.2a slices I got from torrent. Then I used BTU's updateactive.tcl script to update the SW version. Worked like a charm. Absolutely flawless.

This was a painless procedure for someone who has only been hacking for 5 days. Thank you so much BTU!


----------



## Knocka

Thanks for the help. It worked!

Knocka


----------



## BTUx9

mstbone67a said:


> so if I have 3 r10's all on 6.1 6.1-01-2-521 currently is that fine? or do I need to figure out how to upgrade to 6.1a?
> 
> thanks


If 6.1 doesn't have troubles with the new DTV guide data (6.2 logs went crazy and some reported reboot issues) and if you don't use manual recordings, then yes, you should be able to just leave it at 6.1


----------



## trainman

I wholeheartedly endorse this product and/or service.

















Thanks, BTUx9!


----------



## bhudson33

I am having trouble getting the install62a.zip file attached at the beginning of this thread.
Can someone help? I keep getting a page saying I don't have access. I am logged in, obviously.

{shrug}


----------



## BTUx9

a page? Can you be more specific as to exactly what the message is, where you're seeing it, and what you're doing at the time?


----------



## mstbone67a

So I dont need to go to 6.1a for the dst patch? My guide and info data will be ok? 

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

mstbone67a said:


> So I dont need to go to 6.1a for the dst patch? My guide and info data will be ok?
> 
> Thanks


As has been posted all over the place, any times for the changed DST period (in guide, NPL, todo, etc.) will be off by 1 hour, but they will record at the correct time

It's your call as to whether that annoyance factor is reason enough to upgrade or not


----------



## bhudson33

BTUx9 said:


> a page? Can you be more specific as to exactly what the message is, where you're seeing it, and what you're doing at the time?


In your first message, you have the install62a.zip file attached. When I click on
it, I can not ever get it to download. I get redirected to a page that
says login or you don't have permission to access the attachment.

Any idea on how to get the install62a.zip?


----------



## BTUx9

if you follow certain links, the forum s/w can get confused and not know it's you... try going there directly (if your name/handle isn't in the upper right corner, then you aren't recognized and can't d/l).


----------



## mstbone67a

yeah it will annoy the wife. and kids. since we have 3 of these r10's.. so will your script work for the 6.1a update also?

thanks


----------



## BTUx9

mstbone67a said:


> yeah it will annoy the wife. and kids. since we have 3 of these r10's.. so will your script work for the 6.1a update also?
> 
> thanks


Afraid not... my script does one thing, and one thing only: upgrading 6.2 to 6.2a

For other minor upgrades (that don't involve any database modification), if people could find out EXACTLY which files were changed between the 2 versions and get them to me, the script could be adapted fairly easily to other upgrades.


----------



## bhudson33

BTUx9 said:


> if you follow certain links, the forum s/w can get confused and not know it's you... try going there directly (if your name/handle isn't in the upper right corner, then you aren't recognized and can't d/l).


Thanks, direct approach worked. I got the file....going to attempt update now.


----------



## L33Tivo

Ran it on three SD-DVR40s with ~18 months worth of hacks (TyTools, vserver, TWP1.31, Airlink101 w/jumbo frames, standby fix).

All three up in 40 minutes. THANKS BTUx9! 

Extended family TiVos tomorrow.

LT


----------



## goony

mstbone67a said:


> since we have 3 of these r10's.. so will your script work for the 6.1a update also?


Aside from this script not being built for the R10 software, you need to have a 'hacked' DTivo with command prompt access from the internal OS (Linux). Unless you have replaced a chip on the mainboard in each of your R10s hacking them isn't even possible.


----------



## Drewster

First try, v2 worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9

goony said:


> Aside from this script not being built for the R10 software, you need to have a 'hacked' DTivo with command prompt access from the internal OS (Linux). Unless you have replaced a chip on the mainboard in each of your R10s hacking them isn't even possible.


check his sig... they ARE prom hacked


----------



## haleysj

Thanks for this tool - I forgot completely about updating my Tivo until 30 mins ago! 

- Steve


----------



## rsramirez

ran the patches (both install62a and updateactive) for 2 of my dsr7000s, both installed fine
one of them reboots every 20-30 minutes.. any ideas?
these machines were both loaded with an instantcaked image

thanks.


----------



## dnemec123

Hey BTUx9!
Count me as one of the successes! 

Two DTiVo's (zippered about 14 months ago) and your two scripts and tar file worked flawlessly.

I did notice that my /var partition dropped about 16% in size according to the TWP Info web page. It used to be around 26% space used, now it's sitting around 10% space used.

Other than that, all appears to be working fine.

Thanks for the scripts!
Dale


----------



## demoman2k5

Just did mine this evening before the 2:00am worry. Seems to be working wonderfully. Thanks guys you are the greatest. Was worrying I was gonna have to plug it in and BITE the upgrade bullet. 

Just used the slick upgrade .tcl and done and no worries.


----------



## fsck!

Absolutely flawless! Both scripts work like a charm. 

Many thanks BTU; you have turned an otherwise lenghty and annoying update into a 5 minute fix.

Thanks again for your time on this...


----------



## Tivogre

After commenting out the back-up of tivoapp -> tivoapp.original, all 4 of my DirecTiVos worked correctly.

Since you're not patching a running tivoapp, the back-up isn't really necessary anyway.

Thanks for the script!!!


----------



## MarkShot

I have a hacked TIVO, but have never hacked a TIVO myself.

I am very comfortable with PCs, but my UNIX/Linux familiarity is practically nil.

Can someone please answer a few questions:

(0) I cannot just change my time zone, since unfortunately, I am on the East Coast.

(1) How do I determine if my TIVO has slices or not? (I have confirmed that the OS is 6.2 and that OS updates from DirectTV are blocked.)

(2) Where can I get a copy of Install62a-v2.zip? I have registered for the site, but everytime I click on the link it prompts me for my username password instead of downloading the file?

(3) How can I add dd, tar, and bootpage to my PATH? Sorry, but I don't even know where these directories reside on the TIVO system.

(4) On my TIVO Hack Manager Web page, I see that there is something that says Tivo FTP. It's status is stopped. I presume that I start this service to enable FTP, correct? Then, can I just just FTP to the TIVO from my PC using the TIVO's IP address? Will I need a user ID and password for the TIVO? What would these be?

(5) After FTP, I know how to use TELNET. So, I just run the TIVOSH command at the prompt, reboot, and that's it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MarkShot

Okay, I have solved #2 and downloaded the install file. Switch from using Opera to IE and that worked.


----------



## chris22

MarkShot said:


> I have a hacked TIVO, but have never hacked a TIVO myself.
> 
> I am very comfortable with PCs, but my UNIX/Linux familiarity is practically nil.
> 
> Can someone please answer a few questions:
> 
> (0) I cannot just change my time zone, since unfortunately, I am on the East Coast.
> 
> (1) How do I determine if my TIVO has slices or not? (I have confirmed that the OS is 6.2 and that OS updates from DirectTV are blocked.)
> 
> (2) Where can I get a copy of Install62a-v2.zip? I have registered for the site, but everytime I click on the link it prompts me for my username password instead of downloading the file?
> 
> (3) How can I add dd, tar, and bootpage to my PATH? Sorry, but I don't even know where these directories reside on the TIVO system.
> 
> (4) On my TIVO Hack Manager Web page, I see that there is something that says Tivo FTP. It's status is stopped. I presume that I start this service to enable FTP, correct? Then, can I just just FTP to the TIVO from my PC using the TIVO's IP address? Will I need a user ID and password for the TIVO? What would these be?
> 
> (5) After FTP, I know how to use TELNET. So, I just run the TIVOSH command at the prompt, reboot, and that's it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1) Please type the following in telnet and reply with the output:
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
3) To check if they are in the Path, please type the following in telnet and reply with the output.

which dd
<enter>
which tar 
<enter>
which bootpage
<enter>

4) You can try to start it.
5) You can just type the following to reboot:
reboot


----------



## MarkShot

So, what does the following tell me? Is this procedure appropriate to run on my TIVO?

Also, what is the command in Linux to add these to the current path in the Telnet session?

Thanks.



> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''
> 
> Name  Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 3965 03/21/05 00:54 724
> 6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 1727755 02/17/07 08:29 700
> ACTIVE tyDb 3965 03/21/05 00:54 724
> 
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ which dd
> /bin/dd
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ which tar
> /busybox/tar
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$ which bootpage
> /sbin/bootpage
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$
> 6.2TiVo/var/tmp$


----------



## MarkShot

Regarding FTP, it looks like the FTP server should be running, but it apparently is not.

So, do I click STOP and then START to see if it will start the server? What happens when I do this? Does it mean when I type "FTP" at my telnet prompt that I will then get an FTP prompt instead of "command not found"?

Thanks.


----------



## chris22

FTP is running... I am uploading slices for you now (to a website)
Give me 10 mins.


----------



## MarkShot

Chris,

Thank you. So you are saying that I have a "sliced" version of the TIVO OS? What are slices? (By the way, I have 25 years in computer systems development. So, you can be technical in any explanations ... I just don't really know UNIX or TIVO internals.)

Thanks again.

By the way, it's almost 7am here, and I haven't slept tonight. I think I may try to catch a few Zs.


----------



## chris22

Slices make it so the tivo system is aware that you upgraded it in the System Information, in this case only. Usually they are used for the entire upgrade of a system. 

EDIT
My slow internet is being really slow now :-\


----------



## chris22

You need the Core Slices:
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/core slices.zip
and the slices for your model:
http://www.freewebtown.com/tivoslices/6.2a-01-2-321.zip
Unzip these files. Create a new folder in /var on your tivo. place these files in there. run the following command:
dbload /var/name of new folder/*.slice
delete this folder using ftp once the command has finished. Create another new folder and place the diff file (don't uncompress it, upload it as you downloaded it), activeSW file, and the other upgrade file (in first post).

then run the following commands accordingly:
cd /var/name of new folder
chmod +rwx ./* 
tivosh ./install62a.tcl
tivosh ./updateActive.tcl 6.2a-01-2-321

Switch to your ftp client and delete this newly created folder via ftp.
Return to telnet and type one more line
reboot

Chris
PS


MarkShot said:


> Chris,
> By the way, it's almost 7am here, and I haven't slept tonight. I think I may try to catch a few Zs.


I hear you, its 4:27 here now


----------



## gws

Just a quick note of thanks - I waited until this morning to take any steps to fix the dst issue, and I was excited to see a patch. It worked flawlessly. I am unix experienced, but the tivo layout left me pondering my sanity when I tried to find any way to convince it to change time sooner. Great job BTU - I think collectively, we owe you a couple cases!
Guy


----------



## disco

Looks like the BTU patch worked! Awesome...

Still some issues in TiVoWeb (ie, 10pm news showing at 9pm...), and reboots are helping it...I'm on 1.2.1, so maybe it's a sign that I should upgrade to 2.0. Anyone else having time issues with TiVoWeb? Any 2.0 users having issues?


----------



## darremblanchard

Getting the following when tring to install on my dtivo, have two one went fine this one not working.

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,9600
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
----
Using root partition: 7
Copying Old boot to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=65536 count=32
----
Copying Old root partition to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4 bs=65536
----
Mounting new root on /install:
> mount /dev/hda4 /install
----
Copying 6.2a updated files to /install
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/bin /install
----62a.tivo.diff/bin/ntpdate -> /install/bin/ntpdate
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpktivo.so -> /install/lib/libhpktivo.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libc.so.6 -> /install/lib/libc.so.6
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkhl.so -> /install/lib/libhpkhl.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkoss.so -> /install/lib/libhpkoss.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkutil.so -> /install/lib/libhpkutil.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libperfdb.so -> /install/lib/libperfdb.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtmk.so -> /install/lib/libtmk.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtvutil.so -> /install/lib/libtvutil.so
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "" "cp -vrfa $f /install""
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach f [glob $dnam/*] {
runit "" "cp -vrfa $f /install"
}"
(file "install62a.tcl" line 102)
bash-2.02#

Thanks


----------



## mbklein

Semi-stupid question. Can I install this now? I forgot to do anything about it before the DST change. Do I need to do anything different now that it's an ex post facto hack?


----------



## Joe C

A big THANK YOU to Btu, Gunny, Chris, JWT and the others for your help. :up: :up: I was able to finaly upgrade my SD DVR40 to 6.2a with the scripts posted in this thread.
I'm not entirely sure how I did it, but for every error I encountered the answer was posted in this thread. Thanks again guys.

Now to upgrade the other SD DVR40 from 4.01b to 6.2a.


----------



## split55

Help, I applied the install62a.tcl script and now I am in a boot loop. I have a zippered sd-dvr40 with 160 gig wd single drive. I get the welcome. Powering up... message and the next screen customized and Enhanced for Maximum entertainment. Then it goes back to the Welcome. Powering up... screen. My box has no serial port and I have tried to Kickstart it without luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## randyr505

I did the DST fix and it worked perfect (although I didn't think so). The dtivo I did it on is hooked to my PC so I don't have a TV monitor. I was checking via TivoWebPlus and it shows the wrong time still. I restarted tivowebplus and it still shows the wrong time. I then started up my wintv to see the actual dtivo guide and it shows the correct time. The weird thing is that I still show 6.2 from mfs_ls /SwSystem. I ran the script to change the active s/w but it says it is already active.

The tivowebplus version I am using is: v2.0.0 (oztivo-070115)

I also noticed (at least I think I remember correctly) that the time on the dtivo command prompt didn't change. I say that because my LR tivo said something like 4pm and I haven't done the DST fix. Then I did the DST fix for my BR tivo and then did the date command on the tivo prompt and it said the same time 4pm. I wonder if that doesn't get updated with this fix and maybe TivoWebPlus just displays the tivo system time -6hr CST or something similiar.

Example:
LR-TiVo# date
Sun Mar 11 17:23:37 UTC 2007
Kids-TiVo# date
Sun Mar 11 17:24:12 UTC 2007

I fixed the Kids tivo and the guide is correct. I didn't fix the LR tivo yet (but the times show to be the same)
The TivoWebPlus is right in line with the tivo system time.

Randy


----------



## Homer S

Worked for me so far...

You can add patches in the patches section if you follow the same format. Important safety tip: you cannot *comment* lines out of the patches section, you must delete the line. Otherwise, it exits abnormally when it hits the #, requiring you to manually edit the file to recover gracefully and finish.

Thanks for this utility!
Homer Out


----------



## yazyazoo

Can someone help me. I have a zippered Directivo Hughes SD DVR. I haven't done anything file transfer since I hacked it. I need to change the time. I downloaded the two files and put it into the /var file with cuteftp.

then the next step is to telnet and run the file with in telnet and go to the directiry and type "tivosh install62a.tcl"

However when I don'tknow if I am telnet correctly in. I am using the Run command and type 'telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.1xx' I then get the bash 202 prompt. 

What do I have to do to find the directory and run the file. 

I typed dir and don't see the /var file. I am not to proficient in DOS so any help would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman

cd /var
then do the tivosh command


----------



## chris22

Mark,
I typed those instructions at 4:30 AM, so let me know if they need improvement (besides spelling / grammer) or if you don't understand them.
Chris


----------



## MarkShot

Chris22 and BTUx9,

I just got finished following the general procedure and specific procedure for my wife's TIVO. All seems to have worked fine.

I thank you both very much for your assistance! Without your help I would have had no way to resolve this problem.

Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## chris22

LMFAO: try it on your wife's tivo first... not your own :-D.


----------



## dutchbrown

BTU, does this fix the "rumored" DirecTv datastream change as the full 6.2a version should do? I have not been able to find out much information on this... in other words, is upgrading necessary (i.e. critical, as at some point the satellite data stream will change and any non-upgraded DVR will be SOL), and if so, does your alternate method cover that change? 

And is there another source of information on when exactly this change will occur to make 6.2a necessary? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## zarsky99

dutch,

I believe BTU's script brings the DVR into full compliance with 6.2a. So to answer your question....yes it handles the update guide data just as the "real" update from DTV.


----------



## MarkShot

chris22 said:


> LMFAO: try it on your wife's tivo first... not your own :-D.


Not actually ... hers was a hacked TIVO with 240Gb of storage as she takes her TV very important. Mine was just a retail unit with the default single disk of I think 80Gb.

However, I had to wait until she got up today before messing with her TIVO. Wanted to make sure she was okay with that.


----------



## rbaserat

BTUx9, Great job and thanks. I needed to update my HDVR2 for the new DST. I only had 15 minutes until I had to leave to a rollerskating party. Wife breathing down my neck. Worked perfectly!!! Thanks.

I gotta go. Family is in the car ready to go to party.


----------



## koaltech

I just upgraded two PTVnet upgraded DirecTivos without issue...thanks a lot for the excellent work.


----------



## ajc1958

Worked like a charm. Upgraded 2 Tivo's in minutes.
Only problem I have is that one Tivo had 6.2a slices downloaded and the other didn't and therefore could only apply the updateActive script to one.
If I could figure out where these slices are hiding I'd ftp them to the other one and try again.
Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks for making life so easy


----------



## MrPib

Just wanted to give a big THANK YOU to BTU for this script. I hit my zippered box just before the DST change last night.

I have a quick question about updateActive.tcl. I have a HDVR2, and so I did a dbload on the -151 slice (after dloading the other 3 slices). But it turns out that I had used a DSR7000 image when I zippered, as I started with a bare drive and I used 62small. So updateActive.tcl won't work. How can I fix things so that I can sucessfully use updateActive.tcl? Should I just dbload the -321 slice?

Here's my SwSystem:
Directory listing of /SwSystem
Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 3965	03/20/05 19:54 724
6.2a-01-2-151	tyDb	194508 03/10/07 23:53 700
ACTIVE tyDb	3965 03/20/05 19:54	724


----------



## chris22

I'll try to edit the script for you to use the slice you tell it to.


----------



## chris22

ajc1958 said:


> Worked like a charm. Upgraded 2 Tivo's in minutes.
> Only problem I have is that one Tivo had 6.2a slices downloaded and the other didn't and therefore could only apply the updateActive script to one.
> If I could figure out where these slices are hiding I'd ftp them to the other one and try again.
> Any pointers would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for making life so easy


See my topic on 6.2a slices.


----------



## matt_auer

This worked great for the Tivo I have with version 6.
Question, What do I need to do for the Other Tivo I have that is still running version 4.0 to get the DST corrected?
Is there a more simple method for upgrading version 4 to 6. As I recall it wasn't a simple process when I last looked into it or is there a simple way to fix the time on the other machine.

Thanks.


----------



## blueman2

FYI, as a follow up, make sure to load BTUx9's program into /var (/dev/hda9) and not into root partition (hda4 or 7). I installed it in my /hacks directory (I do not put any hacks in /var to avoid the risk of them being erased by Tivo, and just leave my system r/w at all times), but this had two effects. First, it took up a lot of room on my root partition, which caused me to run out of space (thus the install error below). Also, it leaves the files on the new root partition, which you would need to delete manually to free up space. Just a heads up for those who might want to install somewhere besides /var (/dev/hda9).



blueman2 said:


> BTUx9, you are wonderful!!
> 
> By the way, just in case anyone runs across this type of error:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9  all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 upgradesoftware=false dsscon=true console=2,115200
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)
> 
> it is probably because you do not have enough space on your current partition. I had to remove some old files to get down to less than 80% capacity as shown in df. Just fyi.....


----------



## Phanatic

Like many others here, I haven't read these forums in a while - my Zippered HDVR2s were working great. Even being hands off for so long, it only took a few minutes to get both my Tivos patched to 6.2a. Thanks so much!


----------



## D'Ecosse

Sorry for rookie question here



> tivo111-TiVo# tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> couldn't execute "tar": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)


What do I need to do to fix this?


----------



## willardcpa

MarkShot said:


> ....However, I had to wait until she got up today before messing with her TIVO. Wanted to make sure she was okay with that.


   
Oh, you actually meant her TIVO, it wasn't a euphemism for something else. Nevermind.


----------



## BTUx9

re: install errors, I'm really starting to suspect that running the script while root is mounted r/w is not really a good idea... so I have 3 suggestions: make sure root is readonly, make sure you've done a reboot recently, and it'd be a good idea to run e2fsck on your root partition (sorry, I don't have a link to instructions for that... a search should help)

re: tivoweb... neither tivoweb nor TWP handle the new DST properly... I was working on rewriting the DST code but I found myself up to my armpit in alligators (you'll never guess why  )... I'll be finishing it when I get the time


----------



## BTUx9

to the people who sent me donations last night, I wanted to say
Thank You!
I mean, I do appreciate all the positive feedback in the thread... it's great, but getting sent money in recognition and appreciation of the work I've done... that really feels WONDERFUL


----------



## willardcpa

BTUx9 said:


> re: install errors, I'm really starting to suspect that running the script while root is mounted r/w is not really a good idea... so I have 3 suggestions: make sure root is readonly, make sure you've done a reboot recently, and it'd be a good idea to run e2fsck on your root partition (sorry, I don't have a link to instructions for that... a search should help)...


I did six using rw with no problems.
But I also installed the scripts in the enhancements directory after seeing some run into space problems in var. I also thought that putting it in var was just asking for var to get wiped sooner than it otherwise might.
Just "food for thought".


----------



## djtheraven

ok i got it to do the update but the time didnt change....i ran the tcl and then waited through all the script but it did not tell me to reboot...i rebooted anyway and no change....but the activeupdate did work....do i try again or do i have to unistall first...can i unrar and manually put the files in?


----------



## BTUx9

djtheraven said:


> ok i got it to do the update but the time didnt change....i ran the tcl and then waited through all the script but it did not tell me to reboot...i rebooted anyway and no change....but the activeupdate did work....do i try again or do i have to unistall first...can i unrar and manually put the files in?


I'm very confused... could you be more specific? if install62a finishes completely, it tells you to reboot... if it doesn't, something is wrong


----------



## BTUx9

willardcpa said:


> I did six using rw with no problems.
> But I also installed the scripts in the enhancements directory after seeing some run into space problems in var. I also thought that putting it in var was just asking for var to get wiped sooner than it otherwise might.
> Just "food for thought".


the people who've talked about running out of space were talking about root running out... yes, I'm sure many people have successfully run the script with root r/w, but it really is a much better/safer idea to have it readonly

If space in var concerns you, just delete the .tgz before rebooting


----------



## djtheraven

BTUx9 said:


> I'm very confused... could you be more specific? if install62a finishes completely, it tells you to reboot... if it doesn't, something is wrong[/QUOTE
> im not great at this so i dont know if something went wrong can i run the script again without damage? also i see the files 62a.tivo.diff were put into the var folder should i move them to the right folders?


----------



## justDave

It looks like this doesn't update the zoneinfo. That would explain why TWP is off. Simpler to see from a shell:

export TZ=EST5EDT
date

Anyone create updated timezone info for tivos yet?

(I'd offer pointers, but I can't post URLs yet - still a newbie)


----------



## BTUx9

the install script and the tivo.diff.tgz file should both be in var. Follow the directions in the first post, to start with

You didn't answer my questions... I need to know what you HAVE done in order to know if rerunning install would hurt


----------



## BTUx9

justDave said:


> It looks like this doesn't update the zoneinfo. That would explain why TWP is off. Simpler to see from a shell:
> 
> export TZ=EST5EDT
> date
> 
> Anyone create updated timezone info for tivos yet?
> 
> (I'd offer pointers, but I can't post URLs yet - still a newbie)


Neither TWP nor the tivo software use that for determining timezone


----------



## djtheraven

i uploaded the tcl and the rar file to var folder...then i telnet and tivosh the tcl file and the script starts to run when it was done it gave me a bash promt and i rebooted


----------



## BTUx9

you said it didn't tell you to reboot.

You also said the time didn't change... how did you check the time?


----------



## djtheraven

just got a bash promt no reboot message and the guide and time is wrong... i noticed that the 62a.tivo.diff folder is in the var folder containing the bin,lib,tvbin and tvlib folders..is that wright?


----------



## djtheraven

ok i think this is good i had too much stuff on the drive...i deleted log files and now i run the script and now it told me to reboot....it worked


----------



## dkwon

For those of us who don't know anything about linux, ftp, telnet... can you give us a step by step guide how to install the DST hack? I know how to get to the command prompt in windows, to telnet to my tivo, and I've downloaded the files but I don't know how to get the files onto the tivo, into /var, etc. etc.

Thanks...


----------



## 100Tbps

BTUx9 said:


> to the people who sent me donations last night, I wanted to say
> Thank You!
> I mean, I do appreciate all the positive feedback in the thread... it's great, but getting sent money in recognition and appreciation of the work I've done... that really feels WONDERFUL


And through all of this, I didn't read any snippy posts or anything close to you losing patience with all the questions or newbies. You deserve a pat on the back for that for sure. You probably deserve more. People like you make the internet wonderful. Thank YOU for hanging out here and helping.


----------



## BTUx9

100Tbps said:


> And through all of this, I didn't read any snippy posts or anything close to you losing patience with all the questions or newbies. You deserve a pat on the back for that for sure. You probably deserve more. People like you make the internet wonderful. Thank YOU for hanging out here and helping.


hey... stop now or I'm gonna *BLUSH* 
and that just wouldn't be COOL for the anti-guru


----------



## justDave

BTUx9 said:


> Neither TWP nor the tivo software use that for determining timezone


Maybe I don't deserve to post URLs then ;-)

I kind of guessed that the tivo software doesn't use it since your patches took care of that and my Linux timezone is still wrong. I'm surprised that TWP is using yet another way. So much for standards.

I suppose it's pointless to ask why...


----------



## BTUx9

I can only speak to the issue on TWP... it doesn't have access to tivoapp's internal DST calculations (or any, for that matter), so it was a choice of calculating using TCL code or calling an external binary... the TCL is by far the more reasonable solution


----------



## c0y0te1016

esfb8zs said:


> Script worked fine for me (THANKS!!!!!), but I must have misunderstood about deleting the line that removes the 30 second skip because it is still there. I removed the 16th line (this one: 0x009c9d6c "24020001"), but the skip is still there.
> 
> Anyone know what I actually removed, and how can I remove the 30 second skip? I use that button to jump to the end of the program, and have for many, many years, so it would be really hard to get used to the skip being there.
> 
> This is what I ran before to remove the 30 second skip but since the version of the software is now different, I am afraid to run:
> 
> cd /tvbin
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.hacked.original
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp tivoapp.work
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1d" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.work bs=1 seek=6716760
> mv tivoapp tivoapp.hacked
> mv tivoapp.work tivoapp
> 
> I found that a year or so ago when I originally hacked my 6.2. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Jay


Why not have both. If you hit FF and then hit the 30 sec skip, it will skip to each time mark (15min marker) with each press of the 30 sec. So to skip 1/2 hour in three clicks.


----------



## dlmcmurr

BTUx9 said:


> posting a donate link in the program doesn't sit right with me... I don't want to guilt anybody into paying for it.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you'd like to express thanx to a poor, unemployable programmer, that's a different story... my paypal is [email protected]
> 
> (see... isn't it much better without any guilt)


I'd like to challenge others who've benefitted from BTUx9's hard work and especially his *patience*, step up and join me in sending him some small amount of cash. If he's too modest to accept it, there are plenty of deserving charities around. I haven't yet, but will tomorrow evening. Just think what he saved you!

Dave


----------



## iguy

BTUx9 thank you again for the excellent script to update DST.

I just updated 3 different Direct Tivo's with the 2 different scripts. Everything was flawless and is working as expected.

You need to put your paypal address onto the Wiki Site. Then we know it and can send our grattitude (however small). I can't believe you can't get a job.


----------



## TimTrace

BTU! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH! 3 of 3 HDVR2s patched beautifully. I hope you're around the next time Congress messes with DST.


----------



## mbklein

I just ran the update and it worked like a champ. Thanks!

However, I have a question. I forgot to comment out the 30-second skip patch in the script, and I'd really like to return the skip-to-hash button to its original function. Is that possible?

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9

iguy said:


> BTUx9 thank you again for the excellent script to update DST.
> 
> I just updated 3 different Direct Tivo's with the 2 different scripts. Everything was flawless and is working as expected.
> 
> You need to put your paypal address onto the Wiki Site. Then we know it and can send our grattitude (however small).


well, if you insist... done


> I can't believe you can't get a job.


It's not exactly that I can't GET a job, it's that I can't WORK. I have chronic depression (and some other issues) and nothing under the sun has helped.

I'm scheduled for experimental brain surgery in a few months.

If I'm gone for a while then come back sounding like a complete moron, you'll know it didn't go well. 
(no comments about sounding like a moron NOW... I *mean* it) 

EDIT: I've been trying to figure out why I posted this, and I think I just want people to know that when I'm actually functional and can work on things like this or TWP2, it's great, but those times are few and far between, so if I disappear or I'm not answering support questions, it's probably because I just *can't*


----------



## dalesd

BTUx9 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that things didn't go smoothly.
> 
> Unfortunately, a small percentage of upgrades don't go through properly. (you're the 2nd to report trouble)
> 
> Have you tried cycling power?
> How far into the boot does it get?
> 
> If you can, contact me on AIM or Yahoo! chat.
> 
> If you pull the drive, you SHOULD be able to swap back to the 6.2 partition (the other person I'm helping wasn't able to, but he has a reboot loop... still haven't figured out why)
> 
> A serial cable is MOST helpful for diagnosing, but unless your tivo is set up properly, you'll still have to pull the drive


I'm stuck at "Welcome. Powering up..." too.

I'm sure I have a serial cable here somewhere, but it would probably be quicker to pull the drive.

I'll try to catch you on AIM tomorrow.

I'm fairly certain my filesystem was ro when I did the install. And it had recently been rebooted (for the gotomydvr install).


----------



## split55

I got my box reset using the bootpage commands to swap back to the original 6.2 installation. It looks like I might have some issues with my drive in that 1 it is full and 2 it did not get sized up to full capacity properly. I am not sure where to go next. Any type of help would be appreciated.


----------



## BTUx9

split55 said:


> I got my box reset using the bootpage commands to swap back to the original 6.2 installation. It looks like I might have some issues with my drive in that 1 it is full and 2 it did not get sized up to full capacity properly. I am not sure where to go next. Any type of help would be appreciated.


could you be more specific with EXACTLY what steps you've taken, and what you've observed?

If you flipped the bootpage after an emergency reinstall, you'd end up back in the 6.2a partition that was looping (if the reinstall took)

I don't know what you're referring to as full and not sized up to full capacity.


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9 said:


> ...If I'm gone for a while then come back sounding like a complete moron, you'll know it didn't go well.
> (no comments about sounding like a moron NOW... I *mean* it)
> 
> EDIT: I've been trying to figure out why I posted this, and I think I just want people to know that when I'm actually functional and can work on things like this or TWP2, it's great, but those times are few and far between, so if I disappear or I'm not answering support questions, it's probably because I just *can't*


I think I speak for all people here that you've helped (which, in one way or another, is probably everyone in this forum) when I say we appreciate the openness and that we're here to help you in any way that we can. Whether it be through words of thanks and support and/or through paypal.


----------



## BTUx9

I do appreciate the support, and if there were anything else that anybody could do that would help, BELIEVE me, I'd be trying it.

I've been trying to give 1-on-1 support (hours on IM) for the few that had major issues with install62a, and I'm afraid I may be close to a burnout point... I just wanted to let them know if I crash and can't help anymore, that I'm truly sorry


----------



## Lowcarb

hoss713 said:


> I believe that zippered TiVos disable software updates. Try this:
> 
> # bootpage -b -p
> 
> You should see something like:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # bootpage -b -p
> No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
> 3
> root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> 
> Note the "upgradesoftware=false" in the output...
> 
> lj


Zippered DirecTV DVR's with Tivo .... (aka DirecTivos, or DTivos...) do disable software updates. That does NOT however disable the download of the upgrade slices from the DirecTV satellite. If you didn't get them there is probably another reason. My zippered unit got them weeks ago.

Are you sure you know where to look in MFS to see if you have the slices?
Easy way. Using TivoWebPlus navigate to the 
MFS Browse through the MFS FileSystem (hidden under more.... in my menus)
Then scroll down to the SwSystem tydir.
Browse that. You should see a listing of Tydirs for the slices and the active sysystem. If a number of these start with 6.2a.... then you have the slices.


----------



## dalesd

BTUx9 said:


> I've been trying to give 1-on-1 support (hours on IM) for the few that had major issues with install62a, and I'm afraid I may be close to a burnout point... I just wanted to let them know if I crash and can't help anymore, that I'm truly sorry


Hey, before that happens (and we sure hope it doesn't), could you write up some instructions on how to recover from the endless boot cycle?

Like: If you can get a serial connection, do this....
If you can't get a serial connection, pull the drive and do this....

That would be a big help.


----------



## BTUx9

dalesd said:


> Hey, before that happens (and we sure hope it doesn't), could you write up some instructions on how to recover from the endless boot cycle?
> 
> Like: If you can get a serial connection, do this....
> If you can't get a serial connection, pull the drive and do this....
> 
> That would be a big help.


If it was that simple, I probably wouldn't be burning out this badly.

I haven't yet really solved ANY of those issues... and the 3 people I've helped via IM have all had different symptoms. (to be fair, the 3rd was probably a self-induced problem and caused by updateActive, not install62a)

The fact that they are different and that so far, a bootpage flip hasn't helped leads me to believe that the upgrade may have exposed a different problem that was dormant on the tivo (It's been noted on even unhacked tivos that some small percentage of them just crash and burn after an upgrade)

I wish I had something more helpful to say on the issue... I SERIOUSLY considered pulling install62a after being unable to help the first person, but from what I understand of the upgrade process, I find it likely there would have been a problem no matter what upgrade method was tried. (I keep telling myself that, it's my current mantra and it's what is keeping me sane -- well, sane-ish)


----------



## lew

A failing hard drive can be exposed if the failing sectors of the drive are located in the formerly in-active partition section of the drive. That could be the problem for at least some of the posters.

Could have DTV or tivo made a small revision during the 6.2 software release so that your diff files aren't working correctly?

Could there be some difference between machines that had 6.2 software originally installed vs machines that were upgraded from 4.0? Maybe even a difference between units that had 3.1 installed and then used slices to upgrade to 4.0 and then sliced again to 6.0.

My units that never made a "real phone" call didn't seem to get the slice files from the SAT. I suspect any of the above results in a subtle change that might cause a problem.

Slice files are available on emule.



BTUx9 said:


> The fact that they are different and that so far, a bootpage flip hasn't helped leads me to believe that the upgrade may have exposed a different problem that was dormant on the tivo (It's been noted on even unhacked tivos that some small percentage of them just crash and burn after an upgrade)
> 
> I wish I had something more helpful to say on the issue... I SERIOUSLY considered pulling install62a after being unable to help the first person, but from what I understand of the upgrade process, I find it likely there would have been a problem no matter what upgrade method was tried. (I keep telling myself that, it's my current mantra and it's what is keeping me sane -- well, sane-ish)


----------



## BTUx9

lew said:


> A failing hard drive can be exposed if the failing sectors of the drive are located in the formerly in-active partition section of the drive. That could be the problem for at least some of the posters.


flipping back the bootpage would have fixed that (and dd should have thrown errors)



> Could have DTV or tivo made a small revision during the 6.2 software release so that your diff files aren't working correctly?


that wouldn't cause failures on such a small percentage, and nothing new has come down from D*



> Could there be some difference between machines that had 6.2 software originally installed vs machines that were upgraded from 4.0? Maybe even a difference between units that had 3.1 installed and then used slices to upgrade to 4.0 and then sliced again to 6.0.


I'm sure there are a few differences, but I'm also sure that that isn't a differential... others have tivos that were hacked basically identically with no issues



> My units that never made a "real phone" call didn't seem to get the slice files from the SAT. I suspect any of the above results in a subtle change that might cause a problem.
> 
> Slice files are available on emule.


but install62a has worked for dozens of people, whether they got the slices or not

I appreciate the ideas, but I don't think any of them explain the behavior.

p.s. lew: your PM is turned off, so I couldn't reply to it... I think I answered in the post, though


----------



## rockybay

BTUx9, first of all, thank you for the program patch. You have spent a lot of time answering questions and helping others.
Unfortunatly (for me), after a flawless update I also ended with the screen frozen at "Powering up". 
I connected a serial cable and found the "Boot failed reason=53".
You mentioned that it might be possible to swap back to the 6.2 partition. Could you please point me in the right direction?
I would really like to avoid a total re install and lose the saved programming to keep piece in the family. The tivo is now running on a backup drive while I proceed slowly.
Well, it was not exactly flawless. I required the bootpage flip.

Many thanks,
harry


----------



## Lord Vader

Just out of curiosity, how is rbautch's tweak.sh script working vis-a-vis this thread's BTUx9's method. Is tweak affected, eliminated altogether? Can one rerun tweak after doing this BTUx9 workaround?


----------



## Hichhiker

rockybay said:


> BTUx9, first of all, thank you for the program patch. You have spent a lot of time answering questions and helping others.
> Unfortunatly (for me), after a flawless update I also ended with the screen frozen at "Powering up".
> I connected a serial cable and found the "Boot failed reason=53".
> You mentioned that it might be possible to swap back to the 6.2 partition. Could you please point me in the right direction?
> I would really like to avoid a total re install and loose the saved programming to keep piece in the family. The tivo is now running on a backup drive while I proceed slowly.
> Well, it was not exactly flawless. I required the bootpage flip.
> 
> Many thanks,
> harry


Most likely your kernel is corrupt. I run into this when doing slice upgrades and dd did not complete correctly. Check out "when things go wrong" section in this post for way to switch back.

Also, if it IS just bad kernel, before switching boot/root partitions, you can also try overwriting the current boot partition with a hacked kernel. Since most likely your alternate boot partition already contains a hacked kernel, you should be able to copy it like(assuming your current BAD boot partition is 6, run "bootpage -b" to check):



HTML:


dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=1024k count=2

-HH


----------



## Jeffer

BTUx9 said:


> Looks like your root partition may have a bad block in it... you could try to use dd_rescue to copy it over (you'll have to search for it)


I just wanted to followup on the problem I had with one of my HDVR2's. You were right, I had a couple of bad sectors on the disk. I ran SpinRite and fixed them up and then the script worked fine.

Thanks again for all your hard work! I sent a little "thank you" to your PayPal acct...

I upgraded 3 HDVR2's and a DVR40. The were all hacked with PTVnet.


----------



## BTUx9

ok, that's 2 people that required the bootpage flip and subsequently didn't boot correctly... whatever is causing the mismatch in the first place is probably what's causing the upgrade to work. I'm tempted to disable the flip function. 

Any thoughts?
How many people used the flip with no problem?

p.s. thanx a lot for the support and boot flip link, hitchhiker


----------



## imager

I get this at the end......... No Restart Command Line....

Patching tivoapp
Patching etc/fstab
Creating AuthorFix startup script
couldn't open "/install/etc/rc.d/StageG_PostApplication/rc.Sequence_050_AuthorFi
x.sh": no such file or directory
while executing
"open /install/etc/rc.d/StageG_PostApplication/rc.Sequence_050_AuthorFix.sh w"
(file "install62a.tcl" line 131)


Anyone????


Thanks....


----------



## BTUx9

either the dd was unsuccessful, your root is broken, you aren't running 6.2, or some other explanation I can't think of at the moment

what does it say if you type "ls /etc/rc.d"?


----------



## PowerfulOne

Does this application/process apply ALL the changes in 6.2a? I understand 6.2a is supposed to include fixes for the guide data format as well as DST.


----------



## imager

BTUx9 said:


> either the dd was unsuccessful, your root is broken, you aren't running 6.2, or some other explanation I can't think of at the moment
> 
> what does it say if you type "ls /etc/rc.d"?


ls: /ect/rc.d: No such file or directory


----------



## Whipl50

Just wanted to say thanks to BTUx9, great tool. Patched both of my DTivos yesterday without issues. :up:


----------



## BTUx9

PowerfulOne said:


> Does this application/process apply ALL the changes in 6.2a? I understand 6.2a is supposed to include fixes for the guide data format as well as DST.


the guide data fix is believed to be incorporated with the other tivoapp changes



imager said:


> ls: /ect/rc.d: No such file or directory


spelling counts... it's /etc/rc.d


----------



## imager

BTUx9 said:


> spelling counts... it's /etc/rc.d


HOME-TiVo# ls /etc/rc.d
finishInstall.tcl
rc.sysinit
rc.sysinit.author.bak
rc.arch
rc.sysinit.author
rc.sysinit.tpm


----------



## The Flush

Lord Vader said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is rbautch's tweak.sh script working vis-a-vis this thread's BTUx9's method. Is tweak affected, eliminated altogether? Can one rerun tweak after doing this BTUx9 workaround?


I originally hacked my units with an early Zipper. After using BTUx9's script, I ran uninstall_tweak.tcl and then tweak.tcl and it updated everything fine and everything appears to be working correctly.


----------



## BTUx9

imager said:


> HOME-TiVo# ls /etc/rc.d
> finishInstall.tcl
> rc.sysinit
> rc.sysinit.author.bak
> rc.arch
> rc.sysinit.author
> rc.sysinit.tpm


It looks very much like you are running v.3.1.x of the s/w, not 6.2 (you don't have folders in your Now Playing List, do you?)

My tool can only update from 6.2 to 6.2a, so I'm afraid you'll have to look elsewhere.

you can buy the slicer for $20 (but it doesn't include support, in case you're wondering)

there's a free alternative at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343873 but it's brand new, and hasn't been used much

You could also read through threads here or at DDB for the information you need


----------



## imager

BTUx9 said:


> It looks very much like you are running v.3.1.x of the s/w, not 6.2 (you don't have folders in your Now Playing List, do you?)
> 
> My tool can only update from 6.2 to 6.2a, so I'm afraid you'll have to look elsewhere.
> 
> you can buy the slicer for $20 (but it doesn't include support, in case you're wondering)
> 
> there's a free alternative at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343873 but it's brand new, and hasn't been used much
> 
> You could also read through threads here or at DDB for the information you need


Humm OK.... I will look around BUT

I have Folders and Networking....

Thanks for you help.....


----------



## BTUx9

what s/w version is listed on the System Information screen?
can you report the output of: "ls -l /tvbin/tivoapp"?

I guess it could be 4.x. 
Or a bastardization of 6.2 with the startup scripts of another version, but in any case, you'll want to upgrade using slices.

Do you know how the system was hacked in the first place?


----------



## rockybay

Hitchhiker & BTUx9, thanks for the help.
bootpage -p gives me hda7 for the root.
I tried overwriting the current boot partition with what I hoped was the good one.
dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k count=2
No change. Still get error message Boot failed reason=53 etc.
tried restoring the boot partition with bootpage -P
After running bootpage -P "data from -p" /dev/hdX, when I go back and do bootpage -p, nothing has changed. Shouldn't the root =/dev/hda7 now be root = /dev/hda4 ???

Lastly, if I need to re install the image, will I lose all of my recordings?
Anything left to try before that?

thanks,
harry


----------



## HellFish

The Flush said:


> Lord Vader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how is rbautch's tweak.sh script working vis-a-vis this thread's BTUx9's method. Is tweak affected, eliminated altogether? Can one rerun tweak after doing this BTUx9 workaround?
> 
> 
> 
> I originally hacked my units with an early Zipper. After using BTUx9's script, I ran uninstall_tweak.tcl and then tweak.tcl and it updated everything fine and everything appears to be working correctly.
Click to expand...

As follow up, I used this method to update my zippered tivo to 6.2a, and I did not need to rerun tweak.tcl. Everything transferred over with out any glitches that I can tell so far. In fact, the only thing I had that took reinstalling was bufferhack, which was expected.


----------



## Hichhiker

rockybay said:


> Hitchhiker & BTUx9, thanks for the help.
> bootpage -p gives me hda7 for the root.
> I tried overwriting the current boot partition with what I hoped was the good one.
> dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3 bs=1024k count=2
> No change. Still get error message Boot failed reason=53 etc.
> tried restoring the boot partition with bootpage -P
> After running bootpage -P "data from -p" /dev/hdX, when I go back and do bootpage -p, nothing has changed. Shouldn't the root =/dev/hda7 now be root = /dev/hda4 ???
> 
> Lastly, if I need to re install the image, will I lose all of my recordings?
> Anything left to try before that?
> 
> thanks,
> harry


There are 2 things to worry about - 1 is the boot partition, 2 is the boot parameters.

First of all, to find out the current boot sector, use:


Code:


bootpage -b /dev/hdX

The value will be either 3 or 6, if it is 3, you are using hda3(boot) and hda4(root), if 6, its hda6(boot) and hda7(root)

Changing your boot pair:

# this will flip the boot page


Code:


bootpage -b /dev/hdX 
bootpage -f /dev/hdX 
bootpage -b /dev/hdX

the first and the last commands will show current boot partition, it should change between the first and second time you run.

#this will get the current boot params 


Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hdX

#This will set the boot params to NEW values


Code:


bootpage -P "output from -p [COLOR=Red]with partition number changed[/COLOR]" /dev/hdX

In this case, make sure to use the root partition that corresponds to your NEW root partition (i.e. if you will be booting hda3, use hda4) - leave the rest of the params as they are.

If you are still having problems, after this, PM me and I will send you a kernel to overwrite both your boot partitions with.

-HH


----------



## rockybay

Many thanks Hitchhiker.
I will start fresh in the morning. Hopefully I won't have to bother you with pm.
I did make changes with:
bootpage -P "output from -p with partition number changed" /dev/hdX
but after the change, I checked with bootpage -p /dev/hdX and nothing had changed. Shouldn't the numbers be swapped?

thanks again,
harry


----------



## gerti

Is the download for install62a-v2.zip broken? The forum just goes into a 'you are not logged in' loop and lets me loggin forever...


----------



## BTUx9

rockybay said:


> Many thanks Hitchhiker.
> I will start fresh in the morning. Hopefully I won't have to bother you with pm.
> I did make changes with:
> bootpage -P "output from -p with partition number changed" /dev/hdX
> but after the change, I checked with bootpage -p /dev/hdX and nothing had changed. Shouldn't the numbers be swapped?
> 
> thanks again,
> harry


some bootpage binaries (and probably the one you are using, given that it's the broken one that reports incorrect boot partition info) require you to specify the -C flag to write changes, so try using -CP instead of just -P


----------



## Starranger

I ran the script on my 6.2 superpatched 6.7 v 1.0 box and got a power up restart loop from the serial trace it looks like a problem with libtmk.so

Log attached what should I do to try and correct this?
Pull the drive and change the bootpage?

Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

Starranger said:


> I ran the script on my 6.2 box and got a power up restart loop from the serial trace it looks like a problem with libtmk.so
> 
> Log attached what should I do to try and correct this?
> Pull the drive and change the bootpage?
> 
> Thanks


yes, flipping the root and bootpage would be the next thing to try.
for future reference, everyone with a serial cable should really look at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki/before_you_upgrade?wikiPageId=191064

(and those without cables should get them... they really help a lot for anyone trying to help you)


----------



## The Flush

HellFish said:


> As follow up, I used this method to update my zippered tivo to 6.2a, and I did not need to rerun tweak.tcl. Everything transferred over with out any glitches that I can tell so far. In fact, the only thing I had that took reinstalling was bufferhack, which was expected.


I only reran tweak just to make sure I had the latest and greatest since it had been so long since I had Zippered. I also added bufferhack, which I did not have on the unit before.


----------



## Starranger

So if I have never changed the password is there anyway to login or do I need to pull the drive?

Thanks for the info


----------



## BTUx9

Starranger said:


> So if I have never changed the password is there anyway to login or do I need to pull the drive?
> 
> Thanks for the info


yep... only helps when you've reset the password


----------



## dalesd

BTUx9 said:


> some bootpage binaries (and probably the one you are using, given that it's the broken one that reports incorrect boot partition info) require you to specify the -C flag to write changes, so try using -CP instead of just -P


I seem to be having the same issues as Rockybay.

See, I just upgraded from 4.x to 6.2 this weekend, so I still have the postit where I wrote down that my new root is 4 and my old root is 7. So, I know 4 works.

When I ran this script, with the -flip, that made 7 the now root. So, I need to go back to 4, my known good root.

(At least, that's my (limited) understanding of the situation. Correct me if I'm wrong.)

I think we're really close to getting this to boot again, on the old root anyway.

I have tried the "When things go wrong..." post that Hichhiker mentioned.

here's what I get:



Code:


#/ bootpage -f /dev/hda
#/ bootpage -p /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda[B]7[/B] dsscon=true console=2,11520 ugradesoftware=false

/# bootpage -P root=/dev/hda[B]4[/B] dsscon=true console=2,11520 ugradesoftware=false /dev/hda
/#

Run downstairs, plug the drive back in to the TiVo, and it just reboots like it did before.

NowI repeat the above with -CP, and things go basically the same, but at the last command, it dies give me some indication that the bootpage was written to the drive.

So I again, run downstairs, plug the drive back in to the TiVo, and it just reboots like it did before.

So I come back upstairs, and here's what I get when I check some bootpage stuff:



Code:


/# bootpage -b /dev/hda
Boot Partition: 7

/# bootpage -f /dev/hda

/# bootpage -b /dev/hda
Boot Partition: 7

/#

This is supposed to give me a 6 or a 3, but it's giving me a 7. Huh?

Also, looks to me like the "-f" isn't working. (I haven't a clue why.)
I feel like we're close, though. Right?


----------



## Hichhiker

A few points:

_*NOTE: If your "bootpage -b /dev/hdX" returns 4/7 instead of 3/6, add -C to any command that will change things
* _

First and most important, when you use -P, make sure your argument is in quotes as in :



Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,11520 ugradesoftware=false" /dev/hda

Second, there are two boot partitions in bootpage, primary and alternate, -f flag flips them. So....

do following:



Code:


bootpage -b /dev/hda

will get your primary boot partition.



Code:


bootpage -a /dev/hda

will read the alternate



Code:


bootpage -B 3  /dev/hda

will set primary boot partition to 3



Code:


bootpage -A 6  /dev/hda

will set alternate to 6

do lowercase flags again to verify it.

Set -P params to match what you set (hda4 for 3, and hda7 for 6)

But before you do anything, do two things:

* Dump out your partition table (pdisk -l) - make sure your partition layout 3/4/6/7 is proper, 3 and 6 should be about 2-4MB, 4 and 7 are 128MB

* try to get help on the particular version of "bootpage" you are using, as there are apparently multiple versions.

-HH


----------



## tibo

will the install62a.tcl work with the files downloaded via satellite in the mfs /SwSystem dir??


----------



## willardcpa

tibo said:


> will the install62a.tcl work with the files downloaded via satellite in the mfs /SwSystem dir??


Have you read the instrucitons in the #1 post in this thread? The answer is there.


----------



## woodway

Worked great for me. *BTUx9* - AWESOME work! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## goony

I just discovered a downside after using the BTUx9 script: None of my 4 boxes will talk to my JavaHMO server anymore.

*BTUx9*, is there any reason that you know of that this would happen? I can ftp, telnet and http to each DTivo with no problems - MRV works just fine, but going into "Music & Photos" lists no servers. There has been no change to the JavaHMO server.

I'm not asking you to fix anything, just if you have an area that I could begin looking.

So far, running Wireshark/tcpdump hasn't revealed anything but I'm not that familiar with the workings of the JavaHMO.

Thanks!


----------



## dalesd

Hichhiker said:


> A few points:
> 
> ...
> -HH


Thanks HH. I'll try this after work this evening.


----------



## Tivogre

My 4 Tivos still work fine with the JavaHMO server.



goony said:


> I just discovered a downside after using the BTUx9 script: None of my 4 boxes will talk to my JavaHMO server anymore.
> 
> *BTUx9*, is there any reason that you know of that this would happen? I can ftp, telnet and http to each DTivo with no problems - MRV works just fine, but going into "Music & Photos" lists no servers. There has been no change to the JavaHMO server.
> 
> I'm not asking you to fix anything, just if you have an area that I could begin looking.
> 
> So far, running Wireshark/tcpdump hasn't revealed anything but I'm not that familiar with the workings of the JavaHMO.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tsunami

I got 6.2a in the stream last night without forcing a call.
If I upgrade with slicer and run tweak.sh will I have all my old hacks back?
If not, is there a way to do a hybrid type upgrade using your tool and slices on the TiVO?


----------



## ninjacop

Had to use my first post on this board to report that my zippered 6.2 Hughes HDVR2 took this update without a hitch. My Tivo rebooted and now knows exactly what time it is, so the wife will stop nagging me.

Thanks, BTUx9.

Shane


----------



## jrgtivo

Another satisfied customer. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## BTUx9

I guess I wasn't specific enough... if the bootpage you are using needs the -C flag to write changes, it needs it for all commands that write (-f, -A, -B, and -P)
so, you should be using "bootpage -Cf"

Whenever using bootpage, you should check that the changes were written properly by trying "bootpage -bp /dev/hd?" where ? is the HD letter of the drive you're working on.

re: hybrid upgrade, it's not a good idea... if you want to upgrade via slices do it that way... if you have the slices and want the tivo to know it's using 6.2a, use updateActive.tcl after using install62a.tcl


----------



## goony

Tivogre said:


> My 4 Tivos still work fine with the JavaHMO server.


Hmmm...


----------



## umbighouse

Having touble with the DST patch. I've zippered my box a while ago, and haven't needed to touch it for a while, but here are the facts I know about:

I believe I had the 6.2a slices. I saw those files based on some info in this post. I looked in an MFS or subdirectory and saw them.

I ran the script from this thread, but it didn't prompt for a reboot. 

I did comment out the Route commands in my author file and made a succesful phone call in an attempt to d/l the TiVo patch, but after a reboot, it still has the wrong time.

One thing I couldn't verifiy for this script is the part that says:
- dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH

I don't know how to check this. I do have Hackman on the system and know how to view/edit startup files there, if that helps.

As you can tell, I don't quite know enough to be dangerous, but am on the border. I'd really like to get the DST issue fixed and appreciate any help anyone is willing to provide.

Thanks in advance,
umbighouse


----------



## Hichhiker

umbighouse said:


> One thing I couldn't verifiy for this script is the part that says:
> - dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH
> 
> I don't know how to check this. I do have Hackman on the system and know how to view/edit startup files there, if that helps.


Simple way to test if saomething is installed and in your path is via "which" command.L
og into the shell (telnet or serial) and type in "which dd" (and "which tar" and "which bootpage") - you should get output telling you where this command is located.

-HH


----------



## BTUx9

You really have to tell us WHAT the script said when you ran it, for us to tell have an idea where it went wrong.

re:HMO, it seems to work on my 3 systems, though on one, I ran it and the tivo rebooted... once it rebooted, the HMO was fine. I don't think this is a problem with the upgrade method (it's more likely that a change in 6.2a itself has caused some instability, given that it isn't even supposed to support HMO), but who knows?


----------



## umbighouse

I ran the WHICH command on "dd", "tar" and "bootpage". Here are the results:
/bin/dd
/busybox/tar
/sbin/bootpage

I'm not sure what to do with this info.

I put the install62a.tcl file in the /enhancements directory

I then did this:

Family Room-TiVo# cd /enhancements
Family Room-TiVo# tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 7)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 183)
Family Room-TiVo#


----------



## BTUx9

try putting the files in var and running from there


----------



## umbighouse

Do you mean put the install62a.tcl file there? or the slices?
if you mean the slices, can I d/l them from my tivo, and the use ftp to upload them to the var directory?
Should I delete them from the original location to save space?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## willardcpa

umbighouse said:


> Do you mean put the install62a.tcl file there? or the slices?
> if you mean the slices, can I d/l them from my tivo, and the use ftp to upload them to the var directory?
> Should I delete them from the original location to save space?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


OK, I almost made a comment on this earlier, but held off.

Do you have the diff.tgz on your tivo?

Although I may be off in "left field"?  
Forget about the slices, install62a.tcl doesn't do anything with them. Your worring about them makes me think that you are thinking that it's what install62a is working with, but it's the diff.tgz file that it does the magic with.


----------



## umbighouse

As you can tell, I'm going to need a little hand-holding here. I'll check if I have the diff.tgz file. If so, is this what I put in the var directory? If I don't have it, where can I get it?

Again, I appreciate the baby-steps instructions- I need them!


----------



## willardcpa

I was abbreviating the name of the file. It is 62a.tivo.diff.tgz. It is referenced in the first post in this thread, which also provides links for getting it. You had to ftp it to your tivo. Have you done this yet?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

I just did the 62a install. I received the reboot line with no errors but my time is still not updated.

Does it happen right away? I rebooted twice. Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9

how are you checking the time?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

BTUx9 said:


> how are you checking the time?


I looked at the guide.


----------



## rb101

BTUx9,
The script worked great. One Tivo down, one more to go.

Thanks


----------



## umbighouse

willardcpa-
I d/l'ed the tgz file and ftp'ed it and the install62a.tcl file to my var folder. Ran the script, and SUCCESS! Thanks to all for your patience and help. You were right- I was assuming the script would use my slices for the update, but I guess that's another post...

Thanks again to all, especially BTUx9. My clock is again in sync.


----------



## BTUx9

Tracy RainH2o said:


> I just did the 62a install. I received the reboot line with no errors but my time is still not updated.
> 
> Does it happen right away? I rebooted twice. Thanks.


can you type "ls -l /tvbin/tivoapp" and tell me the large number?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

BTUx9 said:


> can you type "ls -l /tvbin/tivoapp" and tell me the large number?


-rwxr-xr-x 1 500 99 18149528 Mar 13 22:32 /tvbin/tivoapp


----------



## BTUx9

Tracy RainH2o said:


> -rwxr-xr-x 1 500 99 18149528 Mar 13 22:32 /tvbin/tivoapp


Unless you have the timezone set incorrectly, I don't know what to tell you... you're definitely running 6.2a

Having an improperly set timezone is the only way I know you could see incorrect times in the banner and on the guide through the tivo interface

(TWP is another matter... it isn't fixed yet... quit yelling at me, I'm workin' on it!)


----------



## jap3

Just a note to say thank you. I don't know the mechanics of your scripts, I just followed your directions and now my time is accurate on my DirecTivo and my software version shows 6.2a.  

Thank you again.


----------



## BTUx9

I've added a little more error checking to updateActive, but I haven't had a chance to test it at all (gotta get to bed and will be in testing all day tomorrow).

It's a minor change, but there's always a possibility I screwed something up with a typo or mismatched braces, but I'm posting it because it IS a bit safer than the old script.


----------



## dalesd

Hichhiker said:


> But before you do anything, do two things:
> 
> * Dump out your partition table (pdisk -l) - make sure your partition layout 3/4/6/7 is proper, 3 and 6 should be about 2-4MB, 4 and 7 are 128MB
> 
> * try to get help on the particular version of "bootpage" you are using, as there are apparently multiple versions.
> 
> -HH


Here's what I get from pdisk-l. Well, I'll sum it up, because I can't copy & pase it.


Code:


1: Apple_Partition_Map     Apple
2: Image     Bootstrap 1     (2.0M)
3: Image     Kernel 1     (2.0M)
4: Ext2     Root 1          (128.0M)
5: Image     Bootstrap 2     (2.0M)
6: Image     Kernel 2     (2.0M)
7: Ext2     Root 2          (128.0M)
8: Swap    Linux Swap    (128.0M)
9: Ext2     /var         (128.0M)

(10-13 are MFS stuff, and 14 is Apple_Free)

I tried the commands as you suggested, this time using quotes.

To get the -C option to work, I had to put it by itself, like this:


Code:


bootpage -B 3 /dev/hda -C /dev/hda

 for each command.
I did a bootpage -help and all the descriptions of the options seemed to match up with yours.

So, I did the bootpage -B and -A and -P commands, and chhecked their output. All looked like I think it should. I put the drive back in the TiVo, and it wouldn't boot. But this time it was different. This time it just stayed stuck on the "Powering up..." screen, it didn't reboot again and again

I think I have the parts to make a serial cable. I'm going to work on that for a while now.


----------



## willardcpa

BTUx9 said:


> ....Instead of slices, it just makes a direct copy of your current root/boot and then copies over the files that got changed in 6.2a....


BTUx9 maybe you could add a sentence or two to this paragraph to explain to folks that it is copying the files over from the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz file. umbighouse is the second or third soul that I have seen that somehow get the impression that the install62a.tcl script is using the slices to perform the upgrade. I can understand (but not condone) how they get confused what with the slicer and HH methods as an alternative.  
Maybe even an explanation that you went to the trouble to figure out exactly which files got changed by 6.2a and have installed ones in 62a.tivo.diff.tgz that will be used to copy over the appropriate affected files. If folks know what is being done, maybe they will have a better chance at performing the steps to get the end result right.  
Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## dalesd

dalesd said:


> I think I have the parts to make a serial cable. I'm going to work on that for a while now.


I found my serial cable.  Now I gotta see if I can borrow a laptop with a serial port.

I ran SpinRite (in Rescue mode) on the drive overnight, and it found one unrecoverable sector almost right off the bat. The rest of the drive was perfect.


----------



## kelsirose02

So if I use this will my bufferhack and supepatch still work?? or will it still need to be repatched??


----------



## SteelersFan

kelsirose02 said:


> So if I use this will my bufferhack and supepatch still work?? or will it still need to be repatched??


A new superpatch will be applied automatically. You will have to re-do bufferhack. Look around, I think there is a new version.


----------



## mpost43062

For those following the reboot issues on this thread, I am still getting the reboot loop. I finally received my serial cable and have attached the file.

If anyone is feeling adventurous, I would appreciate some help interpreting the output

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## Tracy RainH2o

BTUx9 said:


> Unless you have the timezone set incorrectly, I don't know what to tell you... you're definitely running 6.2a
> 
> Having an improperly set timezone is the only way I know you could see incorrect times in the banner and on the guide through the tivo interface
> 
> (TWP is another matter... it isn't fixed yet... quit yelling at me, I'm workin' on it!)


OK, I'm updated. It wasn't a timezone issue. It was just me being sleep deprived, the update worked. Thanks !!! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## dalesd

mpost43062 said:


> For those following the reboot issues on this thread, I am still getting the reboot loop. I finally received my serial cable and have attached the file.


I tried with the serial cable this evening. I can't get _anything_.
I checked the pinout on the cable, and it's right. I've never done a serial connection before, so maybe it's me.

I have a backup of a hacked kernel, but I can't get that to install. I'm not really sure waht to do with it. I did get it onto the drive. I tried:


Code:


tpip -k newkernel.px -o oldkernel.px.bak /dev/hd?

but that gave me an error:


Code:


tpip: unknown boot block sector: 0x0


----------



## Shredfest

1 HDVR2 updated successfully.
1 DSR7000 stuck in a reboot loop.

I used the install62a script but not the update active script.

It's the wife's TiVo stuck in the reboot loop. Help!


----------



## mpost43062

Hmmm...My tivo that is stuck in the reboot loop is also a DSR7000.

Mark


----------



## BTUx9

willardcpa said:


> BTUx9 maybe you could add a sentence or two to this paragraph to explain to folks that it is copying the files over from the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz file. umbighouse is the second or third soul that I have seen that somehow get the impression that the install62a.tcl script is using the slices to perform the upgrade. I can understand (but not condone) how they get confused what with the slicer and HH methods as an alternative.
> Maybe even an explanation that you went to the trouble to figure out exactly which files got changed by 6.2a and have installed ones in 62a.tivo.diff.tgz that will be used to copy over the appropriate affected files. If folks know what is being done, maybe they will have a better chance at performing the steps to get the end result right.
> Just trying to be helpful.


I appreciate your suggestion, but my experience has been that the more info you put into a readme post, the more people will skip it entirely.

My decision was that by putting "WITHOUT slices" in the name of the thread, anyone who wanted more info would read the thread, and anyone who didn't even read the NAME of the thread would be unlikely to find the info in the first post.


----------



## rockybay

I want to thank BTUx9 for all he has done. The 6.2a hack and the Tivo Hacking Wiki are wonderful. Thank you! 
HitchHiker has been patiently holding my hand while I restored a stuck drive and his help and perserverence finally paid off. Thank you Thank you!! 
I thought I would post a couple of items that kept me from being successful and might help others. All have been mentioned elsewhere I'm sure, but anyway here's what got me. 

My version of bootpage requires the -C flag to write changes. 
bootpage -Cf /dev/hdX 
bootpage -CA -CB and -CP. 

When the tivo HD is anything but hda: 

bootpage -CP "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hdX 
In the above case hda IS used as hda7 

but the other commands require the drive be identified as mounted: 

dd if=/dev/hdX3 of=/dev/hdX6 bs=1024k count=2 

Since most of the posters assume hda this is not a problem for most but messed me up even though I knew I was dealing with hdb. 

Sorry for stating the obvious (to most). Hopefully it will help someone. 

rockybay


----------



## BTUx9

paris5 said:


> I ran the script uneventfully, and I thought all was good. I'm running 6.2a, but I seem to be rebooting every 5-10 minutes or so. I used the updateactive script (the old one) to change the active software to 6.2a, but the reboots persist. My kernel log is attached.


I'm getting more concerned about the possible fragility of 6.2a... 6.2 is fragile on certain hardware (having to do with spurious IR noise).

The thing is, with 6.2, it wasn't consistent as to when the problem actually occurred.

first, I'd STRONGLY suggest resetting the prom password.
see the wiki linked in my sig.

If you can telnet in and flip the root= entry to the alternate partition before the box reboots, that will hopefully revert to 6.2 and end the boot loop.


----------



## judicata

First, I want to thanks BTUx9 for making life so much easier for us! Install62a.tcl is da bomb.

After successfully updating to 6.2a, I decided to load the 6.2a slices onto my machine (thanks also to chris22!) so that I could use updateActive.tcl. I used the slice intended for my Hughes unit (-151) rather than for the 6.2 image that I'd had on my machine (-351).

But updateActive.tcl tells me that the current and new version are both 6.2-01-2-351, and gives me error messages stating "Current version already active" and "ServiceConfig already set to current version."

Is updateActive not recognizing my actual new version because it doesn't match the current version -- in other words, because the new version is -151 while the old version is -351? I'd thought there'd be some value in returning to a software version intended for my Hughes box, but if doing so is tripping up updateActive, then I'll abandon the attempt.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## BTUx9

judicata said:


> First, I want to thanks BTUx9 for making life so much easier for us! Install62a.tcl is da bomb.
> 
> After successfully updating to 6.2a, I decided to load the 6.2a slices onto my machine (thanks also to chris22!) so that I could use updateActive.tcl. I used the slice intended for my Hughes unit (-151) rather than for the 6.2 image that I'd had on my machine (-351).
> 
> But updateActive.tcl tells me that the current and new version are both 6.2-01-2-351, and gives me error messages stating "Current version already active" and "ServiceConfig already set to current version."
> 
> Is updateActive not recognizing my actual new version because it doesn't match the current version -- in other words, because the new version is -151 while the old version is -351? I'd thought there'd be some value in returning to a software version intended for my Hughes box, but if doing so is tripping up updateActive, then I'll abandon the attempt.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


It's a trivial script, but I'll post it anyways... run "changeModel.tcl ###" to reset your model#

Afterward, you should be able to run updateActive


----------



## judicata

Thanks, thanks, a million thanks to BTUx9.

changeModel.tcl was exactly what I needed. I flipped the order a bit, though. I loaded the 6.2a slice for 351, successfully ran updateActive.tcl, and then successfully ran changeModel.tcl. That avoided the need to try and find a 6.2 slice for 151.

Again, thanks so much for helping us out!


----------



## siafu_kali

I updated on DTivo (with USB wired ethernet connection) with this script/patch. Thanks you guys, it worked perfectly!

I updated a second one (with wireless connection) and have lost network connectivity. I'm wondering if anyone can help.

Before applying the patch, I used TivoWeb to change my network address from 192.168.1.15 to 192.168.2.15, but did not reboot because I was going to reboot after installing the 62a patch anyway (dumb move?).

After successfully applying the patch and rebooting, the wireless adapter is continually searching for a wireless network and I can't connect back to the Tivo. I'll try using the wired connection when I get a chance, but it is at home and I'm at the in-laws. Any thoughts on what I can do from here right now (i.e. does the patch set the default wireless network to some default)?


----------



## Gunnyman

I have a feeling since you didn't reboot 1st, the old network values stayed in MFS


----------



## siafu_kali

Gunnyman said:


> I have a feeling since you didn't reboot 1st, the old network values stayed in MFS


That's what I was hoping, but the Tivo doesn't connect to the network anymore (I did not change the wireless network settings on either my DTivo or my WRT), so I don't have the opportunity to try connecting with the old or new IP address.

I originally hacked with the Zipper and then installed the 6.2a patch. Do you know if Superpatch (or any of the others) have default wireless settings so I can change my WRT's SSID to the default just for getting the DTivo to connect to the network?


----------



## Gunnyman

siafu_kali said:


> That's what I was hoping, but the Tivo doesn't connect to the network anymore (I did not change the wireless network settings on either my DTivo or my WRT), so I don't have the opportunity to try connecting with the old or new IP address.
> 
> I originally hacked with the Zipper and then installed the 6.2a patch. Do you know if Superpatch (or any of the others) have default wireless settings so I can change my WRT's SSID to the default just for getting the DTivo to connect to the network?


Wireless is not setup by default.
Wired is assumed. since you didn't reboot, Tivo is going with the last settings you used so wireless is not enabled. Best thing to do is connect the wired adapter again and make changes.


----------



## siafu_kali

Gunnyman said:


> Wireless is not setup by default.
> Wired is assumed. since you didn't reboot, Tivo is going with the last settings you used so wireless is not enabled. Best thing to do is connect the wired adapter again and make changes.


I guess I'll just have to get the wired connection. Annoying thing is that wireless *was* the last setting, the only thing I changed without rebooting was the IP address. But that will teach me to try to minimize reboots  It's just that my "maintenance" windows are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## SteelersFan

BTUx9,
I just wanted to post a success story here. I ran your scripts on 4 boxes. All went perfectly! The only thing I noticed was that the .tgz file didn't get deleted by the script. No problem, I deleted it manually. I just wanted to let you know.

Again, great job and thanks again for all of your hard work!


----------



## dumas

The scripts worked for my hacked DTivo too. I had the slices but didn't want to risk missing a step doing the upgrade manually and trying to keep the hacks intact.

The time is still off in TWP but I can be patient for that fix.

Thanks to BTUx9!


----------



## BTUx9

dumas said:


> The time is still off in TWP but I can be patient for that fix.


the fix is in CVS, posted here
or you can wait for the next bundle to be released by john1980


----------



## dumas

Great, now I've got TWP showing the right time too. (Though I'm ashamed to say how long it took me to work out that I needed to upgrade to TWP 2.0 first.)


----------



## siafu_kali

Everything is working perfectly now (two sucessfully patched DTivos). My problem was the TWP actually changed the SSID by wrapping curley brackets {} around the SSID when I updated the network settings. The network settings actually did take properly without the reboot.

Thanks you guys for this awesome patch!!


----------



## Hollandmr1

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


I used this and I still have the problem with with the time being wrong I know that I have to pull the drive and re zipper it

is there a way to back up an image from one of my other dtivos that I made the call to dtv and then re zipered after the 6.2a upgrade I just don't want to have to re zipper the drive back to 6.2 and wait for the slices to dl from the sat then update it then have to re zipper it

that's not really a problem but I would like to have a 6.2a zipper cd redy to go if I loose a hdor if I decide to upgrade to a larger hd

I have 3 units that are zippered 
1. rca dvr-40 (2 hd's 120gig and 80gig) (the one that I have the problem with)
2. phillips dsr 7000/r(2 40 gig drives)
3. Hughes sd-dvr40(1 160 gig drive)


----------



## zarsky99

I am wondering....Can I run the tweak_uninstall.sh script and then re-run tweak.sh in order to change some of my current hack settings, if I upgraded with the install62a script?

I believe I can, so long as I replace my current "superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl" with the new "superpatch-6.2a.tcl" file. I understand install62a script does not require the new superpatch, but I need the new superpatch if I am going to re-install my hacks after the upgrade...right? I have been reading numerous posts, and I have myself really confused.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## chris22

Yes. No. Help is here


----------



## HellFish

Zarsky,

Install62a.tcl does the same thing as the new superpatch, which is why the instructions say you don't need it. 

You don't need to run the enhancement script again, but if you want to, you don't need the new superpatch because your system already has those settings. 

If you only want to change a few settings, you may also want to try going into the enhancements folder on your tivo and see if you can change specific setting via the programs in there instead of rerunning the entire script.


----------



## mrdol

I just installed the zipper with instacake on my tiva and I am also stuck at 
"aquiring satellite .." it is stuck at 10% 
even after a powercycle it stops at the same point. 

I can telnet into it. My tivo is a DSR7000 as well. From the posts, is there a problem with this model and the the newest hack software?

Eric


----------



## Hollandmr1

mrdol said:


> I just installed the zipper with instacake on my tiva and I am also stuck at
> "aquiring satellite .." it is stuck at 10%
> even after a powercycle it stops at the same point.
> 
> I can telnet into it. My tivo is a DSR7000 as well. From the posts, is there a problem with this model and the the newest hack software?
> 
> Eric


check your sat setup I had the same problem and the sat was set at 3 lnb's and I only have 2


----------



## zarsky99

hellfish,

Thanks for the info...let me see if I get this straight then....I do not need the "superpatch-6.2a.tcl" file in order to re-run the tweak.sh script. OK....good. So zipper is what runs the superpatch script then?

In any case, the main reason I would like to re-run the tweak.sh script is because I have gotten smarter about hacking and would like to start over with a clean slate and install things just as I would like them to be. One thing I really screwed up was keeping showcases and yellow stars. I want to remove them but cannot seem to find a script for just that.

*EDIT: *Doh....I found the "sc62remove.tcl" script, but after running the script my yellow stars and showcases are still in directv central...reboot? just wait a few days? does this script really work?

I also think I should have installed endpad....I would rather not have to add end buffers to each season pass. When I first zippered, I did not think I wanted to allow that much control to my tivo...but now I regret that decision.


----------



## zerokooled

I have a phillips 708 with 6.2 and a Zipper CD. Should I force the call to Dtv to get the 6.2a and then zipper? or will zippering the tivo with the current image I have change it back to 6.2???

It's amazing how much information is in this forum. I know nothing about linix but I'm starting to understand just by reading through all these freekn posts..


----------



## SteelersFan

zerokooled said:


> I have a phillips 708 with 6.2 and a Zipper CD. Should I force the call to Dtv to get the 6.2a and then zipper? or will zippering the tivo with the current image I have change it back to 6.2???
> 
> It's amazing how much information is in this forum. I know nothing about linix but I'm starting to understand just by reading through all these freekn posts..


I would let it take the 6.2a update first. Then I would back up the 6.2a image. Then I would Zipper on a fresh hdd, leaving the original in a drawer in case Zippering doesn't go smoothly.


----------



## ttodd1

+1


----------



## zerokooled

So then I will have an original 80gig with 6.2a and a 200gig with 6.2 zippered?? The time is gunna change back in a week anyways, but is that all the 6.2a does? The time?


----------



## Finnstang

zerokooled said:


> So then I will have an original 80gig with 6.2a and a 200gig with 6.2 zippered?? The time is gunna change back in a week anyways, but is that all the 6.2a does? The time?


Zippering does not change the software to 6.2, it will stay 6.2a. 6.2a also addressed a logging issue. I'm sure there is a thread here somewhere with info on what exactly the 6.2a changes are.


----------



## cr33p

I have 3 dsr704's One is zippered and activated, I have not yet updated it to 6.2a, My question is 

1. Could I install one of the hard drives from the non activated Tivo boxes to the activated Tivo?? And yes currently the two non activate machines exhibit perfect functionality.
2. Then back up the new 6.2a Image for future use with my other 2 non zippered boxes? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Hichhiker

cr33p said:


> I have 3 dsr704's One is zippered and activated, I have not yet updated it to 6.2a, My question is
> 
> 1. Could I install one of the hard drives from the non activated Tivo boxes to the activated Tivo?? And yes currently the two non activate machines exhibit perfect functionality.
> 2. Then back up the new 6.2a Image for future use with my other 2 non zippered boxes?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


What are you trying to accomplish?

Yes you can move drives between S2 DTivos, but if the hardware is sufficiently different (i.e different manufacturers) you may need to do clear and delete everything to make it work(not a case here).

And yes you can take an image from one and put it on another with same caveat as above.

You also do not need to have it active to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a but if it is not active, you need it hacked (Zipper or otherwise). That being said, I am not sure what use is the non-hacked, non-activated DTivo box. I guess you can watch what's been already recorded on it, but then why do you care about 6.2a?

I guess I am a little confused about your scenario.

-HH


----------



## Lopey

I have two Tivo's. 1 upgraded fine, the other I get the following:

bedroom-TiVo# tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 4)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 92)

Any ideas?


----------



## cr33p

Hichhiker said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> Yes you can move drives between S2 DTivos, but if the hardware is sufficiently different (i.e different manufacturers) you may need to do clear and delete everything to make it work(not a case here).
> 
> And yes you can take an image from one and put it on another with same caveat as above.
> 
> You also do not need to have it active to upgrade from 6.2 to 6.2a but if it is not active, you need it hacked (Zipper or otherwise). That being said, I am not sure what use is the non-hacked, non-activated DTivo box. I guess you can watch what's been already recorded on it, but then why do you care about 6.2a?
> 
> I guess I am a little confused about your scenario.
> 
> -HH


Sorry I didnt clarify my question better. What I am trying to accomplish is upgrading all three tivos that are identical to the newer 6.2a. Without running a slicer. And at the moment I do not plan on activating the two additional tivos. The one that is currently activated is the only zippered box. So my idea was to just pop in a drive from on of the non active machines and let it update normally, then back up the image for future use on the other machines. Then re format the old zippered drive and reload the two non active machines with the new 6.2a and then zipper them.


----------



## Hichhiker

cr33p said:


> Sorry I didnt clarify my question better. What I am trying to accomplish is upgrading all three tivos that are identical to the newer 6.2a. Without running a slicer. And at the moment I do not plan on activating the two additional tivos. The one that is currently activated is the only zippered box. So my idea was to just pop in a drive from on of the non active machines and let it update normally, then back up the image for future use on the other machines. Then re format the old zippered drive and reload the two non active machines with the new 6.2a and then zipper them.


So let me see if I get this right - you have a Zippered/Active box and two non-zippered/non-active boxes. Are the other two boxes being used at all? As I understand the other two are not in use, but you want them to have 6.2a software without any hacks? Yes, you can take the 6.2 software, wait until they load the 6.2a slices from the stream (or force load them from a torrent that's been mentioned here and there) and make it do a call to force the upgrade. Then you can do same with the other hard drive or simply clone this hard drive to the other one.

A better idea would be to just zipper them all and run the script attached to the head of this thread to upgrade them to 6.2a. You do not need to subscribe them, but you can at least use them as MRV view stations for your sub'ed tivo. Unless you have a specific reason not to zipper them.

HTH

-HH


----------



## BTUx9

Lopey said:


> I have two Tivo's. 1 upgraded fine, the other I get the following:
> 
> bedroom-TiVo# tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)
> 
> Any ideas?


try the tar command:


Code:


  tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz

from the bash prompt


----------



## Hichhiker

Lopey said:


> I have two Tivo's. 1 upgraded fine, the other I get the following:
> 
> bedroom-TiVo# tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you remember to copy the tarbal to the other tivo? Sounds like it is either corrupt or not found - start by redownloading the files onto the tivo. Also check disk space on wherever partition you have the tarball on and expanding it.

-HH


----------



## cr33p

Hichhiker said:


> So let me see if I get this right - you have a Zippered/Active box and two non-zippered/non-active boxes. Are the other two boxes being used at all? As I understand the other two are not in use, but you want them to have 6.2a software without any hacks? Yes, you can take the 6.2 software, wait until they load the 6.2a slices from the stream (or force load them from a torrent that's been mentioned here and there) and make it do a call to force the upgrade. Then you can do same with the other hard drive or simply clone this hard drive to the other one.
> 
> A better idea would be to just zipper them all and run the script attached to the head of this thread to upgrade them to 6.2a. You do not need to subscribe them, but you can at least use them as MRV view stations for your sub'ed tivo. Unless you have a specific reason not to zipper them.
> 
> HTH
> 
> -HH


I like that idea, thanks. I do plan on having all 3 boxes active soon.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## cr33p

I tried running this script on both my Dsr 704's last nite to no avail.  I have feeverishly been trying to find out why I can not get the script to successfully run. I seem to have stumbled upon the problem, Im not sure if this has been the exact same problem for everyone the whole time or not but I thought I would put it up on the tread just in case.

So the error i ran in to was just like the majority of everyone elses they had posted , when the script got to the command of: tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz it spat out the error.

Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 7)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 183)
Family Room-TiVo#

when the script ran the command tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz, it was looking for a file named 62a.tivo.diff.tgz, but the file I downloaded and ftp'd to my tivo boxes was named 62a[1].tivo.diff.tgz. Its quite obvious that the script wouldnt be able to untar a file that didnt exist!!!!!!. I just renamed the file and the script ran just as it was designed too. Thank you very much


----------



## cr33p

BTUx9 said:


> OK... for those of you who want to update the active s/w, so that it shows as 6.2a, I've attached a script
> 
> NOTE: this will only work if you have the 6.2a slices loaded


I just wanted to clarify what you mean by slices must be loaded. I have ran your update script without slices to 6.2a. But to use this toold to make my machine show that I have 6.2a I need to have the 6.2a slices? Or can I run this tool with my newly updated 6.2a software?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Jeffer

cr33p said:


> I just wanted to clarify what you mean by slices must be loaded. I have ran your update script without slices to 6.2a. But to use this toold to make my machine show that I have 6.2a I need to have the 6.2a slices? Or can I run this tool with my newly updated 6.2a software?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


You must have the slices loaded for the tool to work.

I grabbed the slices with BitTorrent and loaded them on one of my TiVo's that didn't download them off the satellite. Use dbload from AlphaWolf's tools to load them. You might find them here.


----------



## cr33p

Jeffer said:


> You must have the slices loaded for the tool to work.
> 
> I grabbed the slices with BitTorrent and loaded them on one of my TiVo's that didn't download them off the satellite. Use dbload from AlphaWolf's tools to load them. You might find them here.


Now isnt that redudtant since I just ran Btux9's script? Or by loading them do you mean just place them in the swsystem dir?


----------



## Hichhiker

cr33p said:


> Now isnt that redudtant since I just ran Btux9's script? Or by loading them do you mean just place them in the swsystem dir?


There are two scripts here, one that updates the OS by changing individual files, and another that tells Tivo that current OS is 6.2a (but does no actual upgrade), you do not need slices for the first one, but if you want Tivo to know internally that it is running 6.2a you need slices... The slices need to be loaded into the swsystem dir in MFS (not root fs!!!!)

Hope that clears this up.

-HH


----------



## ahonamous

I wanted to see if anyone else experienced a box that no longer gets guide data and looks like it lost its daily call after the upgrade? I have 2 boxes, both installed flawlessly. After the patch, they both lost their guide data and report no daily call as of two weeks after the patch. Since I have not seen this mentioned much, I am assuming it is me. When I upgraded my systems from 3.?.? a while back I brought both sets of boot partitions to 6.2. They both worked great on either boot partition. I am now thinking one of two things happened: (1) I only set the network-based dial-up for one partition, or (2) the upgrade stepped on it. Like I said, I am inclined to think it is option 1, but I wanted to check with others. Any suggestions either way are appreciated.

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Hichhiker

ahonamous said:


> I wanted to see if anyone else experienced a box that no longer gets guide data and looks like it lost its daily call after the upgrade? I have 2 boxes, both installed flawlessly. After the patch, they both lost their guide data and report no daily call as of two weeks after the patch. Since I have not seen this mentioned much, I am assuming it is me. When I upgraded my systems from 3.?.? a while back I brought both sets of boot partitions to 6.2. They both worked great on either boot partition. I am now thinking one of two things happened: (1) I only set the network-based dial-up for one partition, or (2) the upgrade stepped on it. Like I said, I am inclined to think it is option 1, but I wanted to check with others. Any suggestions either way are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anne


It s this box hacked? And if so, was it zippered?

6.x DTV boxes get data from satellite and not from daily call, so even if you do not dial in, it will complain but not cause loss of program data. now if it was zippered or hacked in similar fashion, it usually disables the tivo call and replaces it with a combination of "fake call" script and twice weekly reboots.

-HH


----------



## cr33p

Well thanks again for this wonderfull script, used it on two boxes and worked perfectly after I figured out the filenames where incorrect. One question though, ever since I ran the update with the script I am getting terrible throughput speeds to my boxes. Is this a knows issue? Did my box go back to usb 1.1 drivers? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## BTUx9

cr33p said:


> Well thanks again for this wonderfull script, used it on two boxes and worked perfectly after I figured out the filenames where incorrect. One question though, ever since I ran the update with the script I am getting terrible throughput speeds to my boxes. Is this a knows issue? Did my box go back to usb 1.1 drivers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


It shouldn't... it's just a copy of your 6.2 installation with the 6.2a files updated, and those don't include any kernel modules, so your usb2 drivers should be working as before.

if you check top, there may be more background stuff going on, since the update, and that can affect throughput


----------



## ahonamous

Well, I think I (accidentally) fixed it. It turns out that at "another forum" people were having various reboot problems because their /State/ServiceConfig and /SwSystem/Active values were different. Even though I was NOT having reboot problems, I figured I would check it out. I pulled down a script called fixservice.tcl (thanks, chrised). It turns out my values did not match. After I ran the script, which fixed the values, and rebooted--BAM, all was good. I immediately had guide data. I had tried rebooting multiple times before with no success, so this script seemed to do something that helped. Anyhow, I seem to be cured.

And Hichhiker was correct (I just forgot), I still fail my phone test and it appears I always did.

Thanks!

Anne


----------



## BTUx9

just to clarify: when the values don't agree, the tivo SCHEDULES reboots... it isn't a bug

many people have run with the values different, and I'm pretty sure it hasn't introduced any guide issues, so this may be more of a coincidence than anything else.


----------



## groupdelayed

ahonamous said:


> Well, I think I (accidentally) fixed it. It turns out that at "another forum" people were having various reboot problems because their /State/ServiceConfig and /SwSystem/Active values were different. Even though I was NOT having reboot problems, I figured I would check it out. I pulled down a script called fixservice.tcl (thanks, chrised). It turns out my values did not match. After I ran the script, which fixed the values, and rebooted--BAM, all was good. I immediately had guide data. I had tried rebooting multiple times before with no success, so this script seemed to do something that helped. Anyhow, I seem to be cured.
> 
> And Hichhiker was correct (I just forgot), I still fail my phone test and it appears I always did.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Anne


Where can I find that fixservice.tcl script? I've been searching for quite a while and no luck finding it. Thanx!


----------



## BTUx9

groupdelayed said:


> Where can I find that fixservice.tcl script? I've been searching for quite a while and no luck finding it. Thanx!


updateActive.tcl (in this thread) SHOULD bring the 2 values up to the most recent.


----------



## Mr Jones

I followed the guide as described (I think) and this is what i get. Any ideas on what is wrong?

bash-2.02#mount-o remount,rw 
bash: mount-o: command not found 
bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02#cd /var 
bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02#mount -o remount,rw / 
bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02#tivosh install62a.tcl 
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved 
Retrieving current boot params: 
> bootpage -p /dev/hda 
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false 
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz: 
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 
child process exited abnormally 
while executing 
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1" 
("eval" body line 1) 
invoked from within 
"eval exec $l 2>1" 
(procedure "runit" line 4) 
invoked from within 
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz"" 
(file "install62a.tcl" line 92) 
bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02#


----------



## cr33p

Mr Jones said:


> I followed the guide as described (I think) and this is what i get. Any ideas on what is wrong?
> 
> bash-2.02#mount-o remount,rw
> bash: mount-o: command not found
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#cd /var
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#mount -o remount,rw /
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#tivosh install62a.tcl
> install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
> Retrieving current boot params:
> > bootpage -p /dev/hda
> ----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
> Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> > tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec $l 2>1"
> (procedure "runit" line 4)
> invoked from within
> "runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
> (file "install62a.tcl" line 92)
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#


Looks to me as if the file may not be located in the /var dir? I just updated 3 boxes this evening with this script. Steps taken

1. Ftp install62a.tcl & 6.2aXXXXX.tgz to the /var dir via filezilla
2. At bash typed cd /var
3. Then ran script install62a.tcl

Everything worked fine, I did not set var to rw or ro I just left it as it was. Not sure what it defaults to, to be honest. Hope you can get it


----------



## BTUx9

it's best to run the script with root ro... not sure why you're remounting.
glad some people are still getting use from it, cr33p

(and yes, it looks like you don't have the .tgz file in /var where it needs to be, Mr Jones)


----------



## Mr Jones

cr33p said:


> Looks to me as if the file may not be located in the /var dir? I just updated 3 boxes this evening with this script. Steps taken
> 
> 1. Ftp install62a.tcl & 6.2aXXXXX.tgz to the /var dir via filezilla


I dragged the files over using IE ftp protocol into the /var directory. Than ran install62a.tcl script. Not sure how to use filezilla?



cr33p said:


> 2. At bash typed cd /var
> 3. Then ran script install62a.tcl
> 
> Everything worked fine, I did not set var to rw or ro I just left it as it was. Not sure what it defaults to, to be honest. Hope you can get it


----------



## BTUx9

then try to cd to /var, run the tar command it showed, and report what error is returned


----------



## sk33t3r

Does this script work with upgrading from 63c to 63d on a HR10-250.


----------



## Da Goon

sk33t3r said:


> Does this script work with upgrading from 63c to 63d on a HR10-250.


NO. If you wanna try dropping tivoapp and whole bunch of other 6.2a specific files over your current 6.3c filesystem, then go for it. I would assume that BTUx9 included a sanity check with his script to keep such a disaster from happening though.


----------



## BTUx9

Da Goon said:


> NO. If you wanna try dropping tivoapp and whole bunch of other 6.2a specific files over your current 6.3c filesystem, then go for it. I would assume that BTUx9 included a sanity check with his script to keep such a disaster from happening though.


I'm afraid the sanity check was in the buggy version that was pulled

the script COULD be used with other minor s/w upgrades, as I've said in other posts, but would require an accurate diff of all changed files between the versions.


----------



## Mr Jones

BTUx9 said:


> then try to cd to /var, run the tar command it showed, and report what error is returned


bash-2.02#cd /var
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 7)
invoked from within
"runit "Untarring $dnam.tgz" "tar xzf $dnam.tgz""
(file "install62a.tcl" line 183)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
tar: Invalid gzip magic
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

I'm not to sure why when i transfer the files over the "62a.tivo.diff.tgz" file is saved as a win rar file in dir /var even though i have un-compressed it. I mangaged to use filzilla to transfer the files over.


----------



## Mr Jones

BTUx9 said:


> then try to cd to /var, run the tar command it showed, and report what error is returned


bash-2.02#cd /var
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#cd /var
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#tivosh install62a.tcl
install62a.tcl v2 -- by BTUx9 all rights reserved
Retrieving current boot params:
> bootpage -p /dev/hda
----root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Untarring 62a.tivo.diff.tgz:
> tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
----
Using root partition: 4
Copying Old boot to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=65536 count=32
----
Copying Old root partition to New:
> dd if=/dev/hda4 of=/dev/hda7 bs=65536
----
Mounting new root on /install:
> mount /dev/hda7 /install
----
Copying 6.2a updated files to /install
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/bin /install
----62a.tivo.diff/bin/ntpdate -> /install/bin/ntpdate
> cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpktivo.so -> /install/lib/libhpktivo.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libc.so.6 -> /install/lib/libc.so.6
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkhl.so -> /install/lib/libhpkhl.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkoss.so -> /install/lib/libhpkoss.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libhpkutil.so -> /install/lib/libhpkutil.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libperfdb.so -> /install/lib/libperfdb.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtmk.so -> /install/lib/libtmk.so
62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtvutil.so -> /install/lib/libtvutil.so
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install 2>1"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec $l 2>1"
(procedure "runit" line 7)
invoked from within
"runit "" "cp -vrfa $f /install""
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach f [glob $dnam/*] {

runit "" "cp -vrfa $f /install"

}"
(file "install62a.tcl" line 203)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#cd /var
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#tar xzf 62a.tivo.diff.tgz
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

Ok I think I'm getting closer, but it hung up somewhere? Please help.


----------



## B Smooth

BTUX9,

I tried the script on a HD Tivo. The script ran fine, but I am stuck in the boot loop. I don't have a serial cable and actually don't have an issue pulling the drive again (i used the zipper to hack it originally). Do I just need to zipper it again to start over. 

Loosing recordings is the cost of doing business. should I do anything special when I re-zipper?


----------



## cr33p

B Smooth said:


> BTUX9,
> 
> I tried the script on a HD Tivo. The script ran fine, but I am stuck in the boot loop. I don't have a serial cable and actually don't have an issue pulling the drive again (i used the zipper to hack it originally). Do I just need to zipper it again to start over.
> 
> Loosing recordings is the cost of doing business. should I do anything special when I re-zipper?


Why exactly did you run a script to upgrade 6.2 to 6.2a on an HD Tivo ?? The os's are completely different. If thats what you did you most likely will need to re image the drive with your zipper disc with the latest software version that is 6.3d available at www.dvrupgrade.com

Good luck.


----------



## BTUx9

no, reimaging shouldn't be necessary (but without a serial cable and reset password, pulling the drive is probably)... just pull the drive and flip the bootpage/root


----------



## cr33p

BTUx9 said:


> no, reimaging shouldn't be necessary (but without a serial cable and reset password, pulling the drive is probably)... just pull the drive and flip the bootpage/root


I stand corrected 

Thanks


----------



## SteveT

BTUx9 said:


> install62a.tcl is a utility that patches an existing 6.2 installation up to 6.2a functionality without using slices and retaining nearly ALL hacks....


Just wanted to say thanks for an excellent tool, and your continued hard work on multiple projects that make Tivo better for the rest of us.


----------



## bnm81002

SteveT said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for an excellent tool, and your continued hard work on multiple projects that make Tivo better for the rest of us.


I agree whole heartily with those same words as well :up: :up: :up:


----------



## tward_biteme1

Ok, I updated two Dtivos a while ago with install62a.tcl and updateActive.tcl.

When doing:

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 196612 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 196616 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 196617 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 196618 03/09/07 23:12 724
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 196619 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 196620 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 196621 02/17/07 08:41 700
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 196622 02/17/07 08:41 700
ACTIVE tyDb 196618 03/09/07 23:12 724

That is one of the previous ones...

Just put a new hard drive in another one today, same procedures and this one looks like this:

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.1e-01-2-121 tyDb 6825 03/22/05 22:29 668
6.2-01-2-101 tyDb 60888 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-121 tyDb 60892 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-151 tyDb 60893 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-301 tyDb 60894 03/22/05 22:29 724
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 60895 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-351 tyDb 60896 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-381 tyDb 60898 03/22/05 08:54 696
6.2-01-2-3F1 tyDb 60899 03/22/05 08:54 696
ACTIVE tyDb 60894 03/22/05 22:29 724

That one doesn't look right to me, but the install62a.tcl said it finished fine, and told me to reboot...

updateActive.tcl told me:

Versions: Current= 6.2-01-2-301, New= 6.2-01-2-301
Current version already active
ServiceConfig already set to current version




Does it have 6.2a?


----------



## Da Goon

Looks to me like this tool doesn't actually install 6.2a it just copies the files over that were changed in 6.2a so that looks fine (normal).


----------



## BTUx9

Da Goon said:


> Looks to me like this tool doesn't actually install 6.2a it just copies the files over that were changed in 6.2a so that looks fine (normal).


basically correct, but I wouldn't say "doesn't actually install 6.2a"... what it doesn't do is load the slices, so if your tivo doesn't get them on its own, they won't appear... you actually ARE running 6.2a, but since the slices aren't there, the tivo can't show that as the current version (that's the way the tivo works)


----------



## tward_biteme1

BTUx9 said:


> basically correct, but I wouldn't say "doesn't actually install 6.2a"... what it doesn't do is load the slices, so if your tivo doesn't get them on its own, they won't appear... you actually ARE running 6.2a, but since the slices aren't there, the tivo can't show that as the current version (that's the way the tivo works)


Didn't think of that... I do believe the first two I did actually had the slices....

But isn't the updateActive.tcl supposed to make it show, or do the slices have to be there for that to work as well?

Guess it doesn't really matter if it shows 6.2 or 6.2a in the system information anyway.....


----------



## BTUx9

tward_biteme1 said:


> But isn't the updateActive.tcl supposed to make it show, or do the slices have to be there for that to work as well?


Spot on.

The Active s/w is just a pointer to the set of slices (so it can't be set to 6.2a on a machine that doesn't have those slices).

If the *Current* s/w indicator is changed to something OTHER than what Active points to, it's an indicator for the tivo that it has an upgrade to process, so it'll reboot every day or 2, trying to upgrade.


----------



## tward_biteme1

BTUx9 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> The Active s/w is just a pointer to the set of slices (so it can't be set to 6.2a on a machine that doesn't have those slices).
> 
> If the *Current* s/w indicator is changed to something OTHER than what Active points to, it's an indicator for the tivo that it has an upgrade to process, so it'll reboot every day or 2, trying to upgrade.


Thanks for the explanation! Clears things right up. Again thanks for the update scripts!


----------



## mnrbradley

First of all, thank you for this great script. I spent hours re-reading stuff I once knew when I first hacked my tivo several years ago to try and figure out how to go from 6.2 to 6.2a. Then I came upon this script and ran it and it worked perfectly.

I also wanted to apply bufferhack and get the active set correctly, so I downloaded the slices and dbloaded them into mfs and ran updateActive. Only problem is, my dtivo has already downloaded the 6.3e slices, so it patched to 6.3e instead of 6.2a:



HTML:


Versions: Current= 6.2-01-2-151, New= 6.3e-01-2-151
Changing ACTIVE to 6.3e-01-2-151
Changing ServiceConfig to 6.3e-01-2-151

Can someone help me to figure out how to get my active set up for 6.2a (the slice is sitting there in my mfs, so that part of it should be good)

*UPDATE:*
Well, I figured out one way of doing it. I went into the script and changed the following



Code:


set newver $ver
ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /SwSystem "" {
    if {[string match *$suffix $name] && $name > $ver} { set newver $name }
}

to



Code:


set newver "6.2a-01-2-151"
#ForeachMfsFile fsid name type /SwSystem "" {
#    if {[string match *$suffix $name] && $name > $ver} { set newver $name }
#}

and that seems to have done it.

Thanks again for the great scripts!


----------



## kkluba

Help!

I ran the script successfully, rebooted the HDTivo and am now stuck in a "Powering up" loop. I will cable a laptop to this later and hopefully my serial/bash will still work. Assuming it does how do I change things back to the way they were?

If I can't get serial access I'll yank the disk and put it in a PC with MFS tools and then what?


----------



## BTUx9

kkluba said:


> Help!
> 
> I ran the script successfully, rebooted the HDTivo and am now stuck in a "Powering up" loop. I will cable a laptop to this later and hopefully my serial/bash will still work. Assuming it does how do I change things back to the way they were?
> 
> If I can't get serial access I'll yank the disk and put it in a PC with MFS tools and then what?


Sorry to be brusque, but did you READ?!?
This script is for dtivos running 6.2 ONLY... it will break an HDTivo (as it has done).
you MAY be able to connect via serial bash and stop the boot early enough... I'm really not sure.

What you need to do is flip the bootpage/root to boot from your old setup... you should be able to search for more info on it


----------



## kkluba

Ok so I'm a dumb****. I did read some but obviously not enough. I'll search out how to flip the bootpage, thanks.


----------



## rumpleteazer

I just now tried this script (I lived with DST changes last year). When the Tivo boots, I just get the Welcome Powering Up screen.

I pulled the drive and flipped the bootpage and the root like Hichhiker instructed in post 308, but it doesn't seem to have done anything different.

I know about BTUx9's hiatus, but I was wondering if anyone was still monitoring this thread and could offer some suggestions.

I have an RCA DVR40 hacked with PTVNet.


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> I just now tried this script (I lived with DST changes last year). When the Tivo boots, I just get the Welcome Powering Up screen.
> 
> I pulled the drive and flipped the bootpage and the root like Hichhiker instructed in post 308, but it doesn't seem to have done anything different.
> 
> I know about BTUx9's hiatus, but I was wondering if anyone was still monitoring this thread and could offer some suggestions.
> 
> I have an RCA DVR40 hacked with PTVNet.


Your first and best bet is to use a serial cable and see what is actually happening during bootup. (Of course you need to have a serial cable for that.)

Lots of things could have gone wrong, from drive dying to just some bad settings. Hard to tell what is wrong without some more info.

If you do not get past "Welcome screen" it usually means that the drive is not even booting the OS - did you remember to make sure the jumpers and cables are plugged in and in right place?

-HH


----------



## rumpleteazer

Hichhiker said:


> Your first and best bet is to use a serial cable and see what is actually happening during bootup. (Of course you need to have a serial cable for that.)


I know, I know, it's stupid, but I never got one. If I get one now will it give me enough info if I never set up the password?



Hichhiker said:


> If you do not get past "Welcome screen" it usually means that the drive is not even booting the OS - did you remember to make sure the jumpers and cables are plugged in and in right place?


I didn't change anything about the drive when I removed it. I got the Welcome screen when I rebooted after the script, so I don't think it can be the settings.


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> I know, I know, it's stupid, but I never got one. If I get one now will it give me enough info if I never set up the password?


Get one, they are handy. You usually do not need a password for it once its been hacked and for the most part you want read-only information anyway



rumpleteazer said:


> I didn't change anything about the drive when I removed it. I got the Welcome screen when I rebooted after the script, so I don't think it can be the settings.


I'm just mentioning it cuz I've been there way too many times. 

Well, when you flipped the partitions did you see the change in partition number? Read  this post for additional info on flipping the partitions. Especially the note on the top of that post.

Try flipping it back. BTW, which version of the software did you have before the flip? This should only have worked on 6.2 to 6.2a conversion (I think there have been a number of versions since)

-HH


----------



## rumpleteazer

Hichhiker said:


> Well, when you flipped the partitions did you see the change in partition number? Read this post for additional info on flipping the partitions. Especially the note on the top of that post.
> 
> Try flipping it back. BTW, which version of the software did you have before the flip? This should only have worked on 6.2 to 6.2a conversion (I think there have been a number of versions since)
> 
> -HH


I had 6.2. I originally hacked usint WeetHeet for 4.X, then upgraded using slices and the Dellanave tutorial. Since then I've learned a lot, but I haven't dealt with bootpage.

To flip the drive I used my PTVnet boot disk. I used bootpage from that disk and it reported the number 4. I successfully flipped the boot, but the root change wouldn't take. So I flipped it back and looked around some more.

I then used the bootpage from the Tools disk that I got from PTVnet and that originally showed 3. I used that to flip, and it changed to 6, but still no luck. I've switched back and forth a few times with the same result.

Did I use a wrong version of bootpage?

I will get a serial cable, but I'll need to order it and so I won't have it for a few days.


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> I had 6.2. I originally hacked usint WeetHeet for 4.X, then upgraded using slices and the Dellanave tutorial. Since then I've learned a lot, but I haven't dealt with bootpage.


Crash course:

You boot Tivo by pointing it to a boot partition and passing it parameters.

Boot partition is actually your kernel (as opposed to root partition which is the rest of OS) and when it loads, it uses the parameters to determine which is the root partition and boots from there. The only thing that connects "boot partition 3" (for example) to "root paritition 4" is the boot parameter string.

Tivo comes with two pairs of boot and root partitions which are usually used in pairs. When tivo upgrades, it writes to the inactive pair, switches the boot parameters to point to new root, and switches the boot partition. As I understand BTU does same thing as tivo upgrade, though keep in mind I wrote my own way of upgrading to 6.2a via slices (posted here somewhere), so I never actually used BTU's script.

In either case, I think BTU should have left other root partition intact, so unless you tried to run his script twice, you should have a way to back out.



rumpleteazer said:


> To flip the drive I used my PTVnet boot disk. I used bootpage from that disk and it reported the number 4. I successfully flipped the boot, but the root change wouldn't take. So I flipped it back and looked around some more.
> 
> I then used the bootpage from the Tools disk that I got from PTVnet and that originally showed 3. I used that to flip, and it changed to 6, but still no luck. I've switched back and forth a few times with the same result.
> 
> Did I use a wrong version of bootpage?
> 
> I will get a serial cable, but I'll need to order it and so I won't have it for a few days.


Check usage of the bootpage via "bootpage -?" or "bootpage -h" or something like it. You may need to add -C to some commands.

You will need to change both the boot partition (bootpage -f) and the boot parameters (bootpage -P).

If things are not working in either configuration, it may be worth it to cross configure (i.e. boot 3+ root 7 or boot 6+root 4) - if one of these works, you can then fix it up so that you can re-match them.

Another handy thing to do even before you mess with these, is to mount both root partitions on PC and look around. See if you can tell which one is 6.2 and which one is 6.2a - (I would not know off hand what that would be, but its your box so you might be able to tell. Also maybe look at the BTU's script and see what changes it makes on new partition and see if you can use that to ID the root partitions)

HTH, Good luck.

-HH


----------



## rumpleteazer

Thanks. It's getting late so I'll try some of this tomorrow. I tried putting an old hard drive in this unit just to get it going, but it had 4.0.1 and when I upgraded with slices I can telnet to it but I get "ls:command not found" so I think I screwed that one up too. Ugh.


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> Thanks. It's getting late so I'll try some of this tomorrow. I tried putting an old hard drive in this unit just to get it going, but it had 4.0.1 and when I upgraded with slices I can telnet to it but I get "ls:command not found" so I think I screwed that one up too. Ugh.


Heh, IIRC "ls" does not actually come with Tivo - so it is not necessarily screwed up - just missing extra software/hacks or maybe just missing proper entries in PATH to find it. "echo .??* *" will do in a pinch though.

-HH


----------



## rumpleteazer

Hichhiker said:


> Heh, IIRC "ls" does not actually come with Tivo - so it is not necessarily screwed up - just missing extra software/hacks or maybe just missing proper entries in PATH to find it. "echo .??* *" will do in a pinch though.
> 
> -HH


I think you're right. I didn't realize that a bunch of commands that I'm used to are contained in /busybox (I looked on one of my two working Tivos). The path is right on this one, but I don't have the /busybox folder. Oh well, that's a different thread for a different day.

I'll come back when I've got my serial cable.


----------



## Hichhiker

rumpleteazer said:


> I think you're right. I didn't realize that a bunch of commands that I'm used to are contained in /busybox (I looked on one of my two working Tivos). The path is right on this one, but I don't have the /busybox folder. Oh well, that's a different thread for a different day.
> 
> I'll come back when I've got my serial cable.


Personally, I am a big believer in Zipper for these boxes - simple and no fuss. 

-HH


----------



## rumpleteazer

Hichhiker said:


> Personally, I am a big believer in Zipper for these boxes - simple and no fuss.
> 
> -HH


I took your advice (although it may not have been intended that way). I Zippered the drive. Sure, I lost my recordings, but that was my box that didn't really have anything on it, which is why I did it first.

Now I'm debating whether to re-image my other two with Zipper, try the script on those, or leave them alone.

I did order the serial cable,though, so I'll be ready for future problems!


----------



## daveinfla

Hey folks, finally got around to running this script and ran into the following issue. I read thru the entire thread and spotted at least two other this happened to however I didn't see a fix for it.

I'm freakin because I don't want to lose my recordings.

Mine errored out at the following point:

62a.tivo.diff/lib/libtvutil.so -> /install/lib/libtvutil.so
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install 2>1"

I re-ran "exec cp -vrfa 62a.tivo.diff/lib /install 2>1" and it seemed to finish properly as it outputted about 8 lines, but it then disconnected my Telnet session so I couldn't include it in this post.

I was able to Telnet back in but I'm afraid to do anything else as I don't want to screw it up any worse then it is....

HELP!!!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## daveinfla

Bump!


----------



## rogerasdf

BTUx9 said:


> install62a.tcl is a utility that patches an existing 6.2 installation up to 6.2a functionality without using slices and retaining nearly ALL hacks
> 
> By hacks I'm referring to installed applications... for tivoapp patches like bufferhack, only the ones that superpatch applies will be applied
> 
> Instead of slices, it just makes a direct copy of your current root/boot and then copies over the files that got changed in 6.2a
> 
> Because many systems don't have the slices, it doesn't update the ACTIVE s/w indicator, so it will still show as 6.2... (though for those who want to, and have the slices, it's certainly possible to update this)
> 
> tivoapp will also be patched with the same patches that are applied by superpatch... if you don't want 30 second skip, you'll have to edit the script and remove the first line in patches
> 
> As a bonus, I added a tiny script that should make recovery from a fubar .author file possible in many if not most cases, it also starts telnet on port 2323 for the same reason
> 
> Before you start:
> - dd, tar, and bootpage must be in the PATH
> - root should be running ro, not rw
> - it's best to have rebooted recently before starting the upgrade
> - running e2fsck on your root is a good idea
> RUNNING:
> - grab and unzip install62a.zip
> - grab the .torrent file and d/l with a bittorrent client
> - ftp 62.tivo.diff.tgz and install62a.tcl into /var or another r/w dir
> - in telnet, change to the dir and type "tivosh install62a.tcl"
> 
> If all goes well, it will tell you to reboot
> 
> Well... the azureus-only torrent is causing trouble, so I've tried to recreate.
> you can get the .torrent at: http://btu.mine.nu:49999
> 
> for those who don't have bittorrent set up, the file can now be grabbed at:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/20127279/62a.tivo.diff.tgz.html
> thanx to chris22 for uploading it.
> 
> Here's another d/l site contributed by drez: http://www.mediafire.com/?7mutjkjyzky
> 
> Obviously, Use this s/w At your Own Risk
> For those without serial cables, I'd strongly suggest getting one... it's the best tivo diagnostic tool
> For those WITH serial cables, read here
> 
> EDIT: I posted a script to change the active s/w here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4946286&&#post4946286
> EDIT #2: -v3 was pulled because it was broken (sorry)


May be a stupid question but here I go.
I have a 5 tivos all programmed the same / hacked 6.2 and want 6.2a for the time correct.

I ran this on one tivo and all goes perfect.

For the rest I am just thinking of something way simpler since all are the same.
Use the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz and put a copy (replace) of the tivoapp from the tivo I just updated into 62a.tivo.diff.tgz / this way the tivoapp will already be modified and put into (replace the unmodified tivoapp) in 62a.tivo.diff.tgz .

On the other tivos I just do a mv tivoapp to tivoapp.bkup and untar my new 62a.tivo.diff.tgz to the new tivo and reboot.

Anyone see any problems here or even a wont work or will work answer will do. Thanks


----------



## BTUx9

rogerasdf said:


> May be a stupid question but here I go.
> I have a 5 tivos all programmed the same / hacked 6.2 and want 6.2a for the time correct.
> 
> I ran this on one tivo and all goes perfect.
> 
> For the rest I am just thinking of something way simpler since all are the same.
> Use the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz and put a copy (replace) of the tivoapp from the tivo I just updated into 62a.tivo.diff.tgz / this way the tivoapp will already be modified and put into (replace the unmodified tivoapp) in 62a.tivo.diff.tgz .
> 
> On the other tivos I just do a mv tivoapp to tivoapp.bkup and untar my new 62a.tivo.diff.tgz to the new tivo and reboot.
> 
> Anyone see any problems here or even a wont work or will work answer will do. Thanks


Sorry, but it isn't that simple... 62a.tivo.diff.tgz doesn't contain JUST the tivoapp. It contains all of the files that changed from 6.2 to 6.2a (and, IIRC, there are over a dozen).

If you want to patch the files manually, you're welcome to try, but, personal bias aside, given the track record of this tool, I think it'd be safer to just use it on your other tivos.


----------



## rogerasdf

Yes thats why I said to add those files plus the hacked tivoapp
Like I say use the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz plus put the hacked tivoapp into it (replace the tivoapp with a hacked one) . before doing this is simple to just mv the running tivoapp to tivoapprun then untgz the files we need then a reboot.
This sounds like it will work saving a few steps for me atleast and i would not have to worry about something going wrong.


----------



## BTUx9

rogerasdf said:


> Yes thats why I said to add those files plus the hacked tivoapp
> Like I say use the 62a.tivo.diff.tgz plus put the hacked tivoapp into it (replace the tivoapp with a hacked one) . before doing this is simple to just mv the running tivoapp to tivoapprun then untgz the files we need then a reboot.
> This sounds like it will work saving a few steps for me atleast and i would not have to worry about something going wrong.


Ah... well, that's basically what my script does, but it does so to the alternate partition... much safer than trying to replace actively used system files on a running system. At that point, I have trouble seeing how doing it yourself would save any steps. (unless you're referring to the long delay while the current partition is copied, but, as I said, skip that at your own risk)


----------



## drewbp

Hi BTUx9

Please see my thread at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=420558

I did the patch to 6.2a and then when I ran your utility to change the software version displayed, it showed 6.4a, so I must have had some 6.4a slices on my drive. Now I am stuck in a boot loop, I assume because the software and version shown don't match. I found your Tivo Wiki and am going to try the "When things go wrong" to swap back to the old boot partition, just wanted to ask some extra advice.

Thanks. I did my upgrade originally with an instant cake disc with 6.2.


----------



## BTUx9

*serial cable, serial cable, serial cable.*
In this case, even with a serial cable, if your drive is zippered, I believe serial bash still isn't started early enough to stop most boot loops. That'll mean pulling the drive.

unfortunately, swapping the boot/root is unlikely to help, either, in that the problem is likely in MFS (since it worked until the version was updated, and that's stored in MFS)

You didn't mention if you hacked with zipper, PTVnet, or other... that makes a big difference as to how to proceed, but at the very least, a serial cable should let you know how far the boot gets before it reboots.


----------



## drewbp

I believe I used Zipper. It was three years ago. The upgrade to 6.2a went fine and rebooted fine. I believe it was just the version display app that put me wrong.

It seems like it might just be easier to do a fresh install. After all the only thing being lost is some TV shows.


----------



## BTUx9

drewbp said:


> I believe I used Zipper. It was three years ago. The upgrade to 6.2a went fine and rebooted fine. I believe it was just the version display app that put me wrong.
> 
> It seems like it might just be easier to do a fresh install. After all the only thing being lost is some TV shows.


That may be the path of least resistance, but keep in mind that in addition to loss of recordings, you'll have to recreate all SPs and you'll lose thumb data (only important if you use suggestions actively, as I do)


----------



## drewbp

Yes I agree. I would like to try and resurrect it first.

I have never connected by serial before. I am making a serial cable at work today to take home tonight. I work in audio, so cables is a piece of cake. However is this something that I needed to set up on my hard drive previously or will I be able to access the Tivo anyway.

Thanks again.

I have found the tivohelp website with info on how to get to the diagnostic prompt as the tivo starts up via serial, is that the kind of thing I am looking for? Just letting you know I am searching.


----------



## darrin75

Its been a while, but I used to have network settings in the phone menu in 6.2. I think when this patch is applied that disappears.

Now which one
Patch for 6.2a
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815364

Patch for 6.2
echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815124


----------



## BTUx9

darrin75 said:


> Its been a while, but I used to have network settings in the phone menu in 6.2. I think when this patch is applied that disappears.


not surprising... the tool knows nothing about tivoapp patches.



> Now which one
> Patch for 6.2a
> echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815364
> 
> Patch for 6.2
> echo -ne "\x24\x02\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1815124


If you've run the utility, you're using the 6.2a tivoapp, so the first patch should be the correct one


----------



## darrin75

62.tivo.diff.tgz


is this file anywhere for download


----------

